# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2013



## Gilmet (1 Out 2013 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Out 2013 às 08:40)

Bons dias, ontem  *25.0mm* 
Por agora a chover, mas só começou à pouco tempo, *0.2mm* 
*Temp. 21.2ºC
HR 77%
Pressão 1006 hPa
Vento SW a 11.5  km/h*


----------



## Z13 (1 Out 2013 às 09:37)

Bom dia!

Linda manhã por Bragança com chuva moderada e certinha! Registei até agora *12mm*! 

A temperatura está nos *15,7ºC*. (É a mínima do dia)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Out 2013 às 11:39)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia de céu encoberto e chuva, bastante chuva durante a noite e manhã.

Estão 16.9ºC, 69% de humidade relativa, pressão a subir nos 1011hpa.

Esta chuva é boa pra tudo... Castanha, videira... a vindima ainda não se fez, se vierem uns dias quentinhos de sol a seguir seria excelente para que o pouco vinho que há seja de qualidade!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Out 2013 às 12:27)

E continua a chover! Há horas que chove sem parar! 

*17.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2013 às 12:43)

Bom dia .

Esta noite foi só céu encoberto e sem chuva....a chuva só regressou esta manhã a partir das 10.30h...primeiro fraquinha  e agora mais bastinha com vento de SSW,a temperatura desde as 0h ainda nem oscilou 1.0ºC...0.9ºC ,com 18.6ºC


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Out 2013 às 13:43)

Por aqui temperatura amena e chuva fraca a moderada pela manha


----------



## Mjhb (1 Out 2013 às 14:28)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o céu está nublado, chove continuamente desde as 8h10, o vento está fraco a moderado e constante.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2013 às 15:22)

Boas,sol ...já vai no quinto dia sem aparecer ,este mês também ainda não apareceu ,a chuva continua bastinha e vento de SSW,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Out 2013 às 16:25)

Chuva forte quase ao longo de toda manhã o escuro da noite parecia não querer acabar, deve ter rendido uns bons milímetros, pena não ter nada para registos de precipitação. Contudo por agora a chuva é fraca, vento fraco, e temperatura nos 21ºc com o Sol a querer espreitar por trás de densas nuvens espalhadas ao longo da vertente sotavento do Caramulo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Out 2013 às 18:53)

Boas, vai chovendo, por vezes com mais intensidade

*Temp. 19.7ºC
HR 99%
Pressão 1009 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 20.0 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2013 às 19:15)

Boas ...continua a maior parte do tempo sempre fraca...vai contabilizando com 4.1mm até ao momento,com 18.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 19.2ºC.


----------



## panda (1 Out 2013 às 19:45)

Temperatura actual *18.7ºC*

 acumulada *14.2mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Out 2013 às 19:50)

Pelas 17:50 abateu-se nos arredores da cidade de Tondela um raio positivo,  que pena ter sido o único, pelo que eu vi a festa seguiu toda para os lados da Guarda. Vai chuviscando.


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Out 2013 às 19:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pelas 17:50 abateu-se nos arredores da cidade de Tondela um raio positivo,  que pena ter sido o único, pelo que eu vi a festa seguiu toda para os lados da Guarda. Vai chuviscando.



boas eu sei que isto é um bocado off-topic, mas podem me explicar a diferença entre raios positivos e negativos?


----------



## CptRena (1 Out 2013 às 20:28)

celia salta disse:


> boas eu sei que isto é um bocado off-topic, mas podem me explicar a diferença entre raios positivos e negativos?



Boas,

Deixo aqui links onde pode encontrar resposta para essa questão (o mais relevante encontra-se primeiro)

 Dúvidas
 Trovoada e Raios/Descargas eléctricas/Relâmpagos
 Descargas eléctricas atmosféricas

Não sei se utilizou ou não, mas deixo o "chá" . Quando tiver alguma dúvida pode pesquisar usando o menu Procurar existente na barra de navegação no topo deste fórum. É só colocar uma ou mais palavras chave e tem acesso aos tópicos ou posts (dependendo da configuração da pesquisa). Depois dentro dos tópicos pode pesquisar também usando o menu Procurar que aparece no topo do primeiro post da página. Por exemplo, para encontrar estes links eu pesquisei por "polaridade" o que tornou a pesquisa mais fácil. Claro que sou suspeito  pois já tinha andado a discutir este assunto aqui no fórum. Pesquisando por "positiva negativa" também se chega lá, apenas demoraria um pouco mais de tempo a decifrar qual o tópico onde estaria a resposta.


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2013 às 20:56)

Dia chuvoso, este primeiro dia de Outubro, principalmente da parte da manhã.

Por agora 18ºC e um céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Out 2013 às 21:03)

boas

o mês aqui começou com o céu encoberto, o dia foi marcado por períodos de chuva moderada a forte... o vento soprou fraco a moderado ao longo do dia. 

Eu também ouvi um único ronco muito ténue da trovoada que MR Neves disse, estava á porta do intermarche a espera que abrandasse a chova torrencial que caia  

as temperaturas aqui foram as seguintes: 

18.4ºC minima
20.8ºC máxima

atuais: 
céu encoberto, vento fraquinho, não chove no momento e sigo com 19.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2013 às 22:01)

Boas,por aqui desde de manhã que não para...embora sempre fraca ,com 18.4ºC e 5.3mm.


----------



## panda (1 Out 2013 às 22:50)

Temperatura nos *18.5ºC*
 acumulada até ao momento *15mm*


----------



## invent (1 Out 2013 às 22:59)

por estes lados esteve quase todo o dia a chover, neste momento cai bem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 00:24)

A noite promete ser fresca! 

Neste momento a temperatura já está nos *12.8ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 09:01)

Finalmente uma noite fresca! Quase a cair para 1 dígito!

*Temp. mínima: 10.3ºC*

*Temp: 13.7ºC
HR: 81%
Pressão: 1012hpa*

Bom dia!


----------



## Z13 (2 Out 2013 às 10:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Finalmente uma noite fresca! Quase a cair para 1 dígito!
> 
> *Temp. mínima: 10.3ºC*
> 
> ...



ui ui ui... essa temporada por Cascais habituou-te muito mal!!

Noites frescas com dois dígitos de mínima!? 

Agora mais a sério... a temperatura veio sempre a cair desde 2ª feira e isso nota-se.

A mínima por Bragança ficou ainda nos *11,4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2013 às 13:07)

Bom dia .

Por aqui foi toda a noite e manhã a ...umas vezes fraca e por vezes moderada,até ao momento desde as 0h com 10.0mm...ao sexto dia o sol está a começar aparecer ,já andava esquecido dele ,lá fora os primeiros 20.0ºC do mês,neste momento 20.4ºC e não chove.

Ontem caíram 6.7mm de .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 13:35)

Z13 disse:


> ui ui ui... essa temporada por Cascais habituou-te muito mal!!
> 
> Noites frescas com dois dígitos de mínima!?
> 
> ...



Se vocês soubessem a saudade que tenho de apanhar frio a sério! 
Esta mínima já foi uma festa! 

Neste momento o céu encontra-se cada vez mais nublado e não tardará muito começará a chover. 

*Temp: 17.8ºC
HR: 80%
Pressão: 1011hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2013 às 15:08)

Boas,tarde sem chuva ...por enquanto ,muitas nuvens com o sol a tentar romper,quando aparece o sol,sensação de ,com 22.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2013 às 15:15)

Encontro-me Miranda do Douro e por aqui agora chove moderadamente e a chuva é acompanhada de trovoada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 15:26)

Dan disse:


> Encontro-me Miranda do Douro e por aqui agora chove moderadamente e a chuva é acompanhada de trovoada.



Optimas notícias! Por aqui já caiu um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## Z13 (2 Out 2013 às 15:58)

Dan disse:


> Encontro-me Miranda do Douro e por aqui agora chove moderadamente e a chuva é acompanhada de trovoada.



 Bela terra!

Ontem ao final do dia também estive aí (visita mensal à Estação) e tive que sair "à pressa" com um aguaceiro impressionante!!! 

Boa viagem de regresso!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 15:59)

Já troveja!


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Out 2013 às 16:24)

Sorte a vossa aí no interior norte. Aqui levei com aguaceiros moderados a fortes durante  5 minutos e já fui com sorte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Out 2013 às 16:53)

Por acaso vão agora aparecendo alguns raios dispersos, e pouco frequentes pelo menos por enquanto. A chuva é fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2013 às 17:42)

Boas,céu muito nublado e tudo calmo sem vento,com 21.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.2ºC / 22.7ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 18:22)

Muita chuva e trovoada! Escuridão a leste!
Infelizmente acabo de chegar de um funeral aqui na aldeia, à ida o rio estava seco à vinda já tinha caudal.
*15.1ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 18:26)

Até treme tudo! Anda perto!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 18:40)




----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Out 2013 às 18:41)

Boas, em termos de precipitação em relação a ontem, não teve comparação *1.0mm*  contra *27.5mm* 
*Temp. 23.0ºC
HR 68% 
Pressão 1004 hPa
Vento 8.6 km/h de S*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 18:58)

Descargas:


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2013 às 19:42)

Tem sido uma tarde interessante por estas bandas. Agora já em Bragança, 18ºC e um céu muito nublado a ameaçar chuva.


----------



## Z13 (2 Out 2013 às 19:44)

Por volta das 17h00 trovejou e caiu uma carga de água de 20 minutos que deixou *4mm* duma só vez!


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Out 2013 às 20:07)

relampeja para os lados da serra do Açor - Coimbra, relâmpagos bem frequentes, mas ainda não ouço nada. 
o ceu aqui esta nublado e sigo sem vento.

EDIT: 20.10 já ouço o ronco, já está mais perto.


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Out 2013 às 20:12)

e raios por toda a zona, mas que bela supresa, nao estava nada á espera


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Out 2013 às 20:32)

Trovoada muito forte em Tondela estamos cercados a oeste e sul


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2013 às 20:46)

Boas,neste momento relâmpagos e trovoada   a WNW ,com 21.9ºC e o vento aumentar.


----------



## CptRena (2 Out 2013 às 20:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Trovoada muito forte em Tondela estamos cercados a oeste e sul



Pela imagem de radar parecem ser células bem intensas, com muita precipitação. e algo mais


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Out 2013 às 20:53)

Aqui na Covilhã estou a ver trovoada parece ser do lado dr lá da serra.


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Out 2013 às 21:08)

Está.se a aproximar daqui. Trovoes já audiveis. Começou a chover.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Out 2013 às 21:15)

CptRena disse:


> Pela imagem de radar parecem ser células bem intensas, com muita precipitação. e algo mais



Abateram-se imensos raios e muito intensos, a chuva foi muito forte mas entretanto o evento foi rápido, já não troveja, e levantou-se vento forte!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 21:22)

Provávelmente aqui para o Interior Norte a festa ainda não acabou! 

As células que estão a descarregar no centro vêm nesta direcção!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Out 2013 às 21:38)

Boa sorte aí para o Interior Norte. Estava num local exposto há pouco a ver essa célula a ir de Castelo Branco e parecia bem violenta, uma cadência de raios brutal.


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Out 2013 às 21:39)

Um autêntico dilúvio sobre a Covilhã. A célula acertou em cheio. A trovoada passou.


----------



## NBiscaia (2 Out 2013 às 21:40)

Grande Trovoada sobre Sameiro/Manteigas Chuva Intensa com muitos Relampagos.

Update de chuva Intensa a diluvio tal como na Covilhã...


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Out 2013 às 21:46)

Volta a trovoada na mesma direcção que a primeira.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Out 2013 às 21:47)

Já foi melhor que nada mas soube a pouco  Foi muito forte e muito curta esta trovoada, será que ainda há alguma célula que se direcione para aqui?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2013 às 21:48)

Neste momento muita chuva tocada há vento ,com 20.7ºC.


----------



## Black_Heart (2 Out 2013 às 21:49)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Volta a trovoada na mesma direcção que a primeira.



Sim, já começa a ser audível, depois da forte chuva que já caiu.
Começou de novo a cair bem forte


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 21:49)

FLASHES a SUL! 

E já é audível novamente!


----------



## Norther (2 Out 2013 às 21:51)

grande trovoada neste momento, muita chuva, as ruas parecem ribeiras e so se ouvem estrondos


----------



## panda (2 Out 2013 às 21:53)

Desde as 21h30m que esta a cair uma grande trovoada 
e também esta a trovejar.


----------



## PedroAfonso (2 Out 2013 às 21:53)

Está mesmo por cima da cidad. Raios a cada 10 segundos.


----------



## invent (2 Out 2013 às 21:58)

Que tempestade aqui passou, chi-ça, durante uns 15 minutos era clarões/relâmpagos de 4 em 4 segundos, que festival, com muita chuva e algum granizo à mistura, já não me lembrava de uma trovoada assim, esteve mesmo por cima.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 21:59)

Aí está ela! Ca BOMBA!


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Out 2013 às 21:59)

bom, foi uns 30 minutos sempre a dar-lhe forte e feio. agora já tudo calmo, apenas o vento sopra moderado e sigo com 18.3ºC. 
vejo os clarões pela serra da estrela, bem bonitos, talvez seja a tal da Covilhã ou de Manteigas.

extremos: 

23.6ºC máxima
16.0ºC minima


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 22:00)

Não tarda a luz vai-se! :/


----------



## fishisco (2 Out 2013 às 22:03)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não tarda a luz vai-se! :/



aqui nao se foi... estou admirado


----------



## diogortrick (2 Out 2013 às 22:04)

Curioso até agora cá na guarda só chuva.


----------



## Norther (2 Out 2013 às 22:08)

calminho agora, pena os raios acontecerem no lado oposto da varanda do prédio, não consegui apanhar nenhum e pareceu-me que circulavam mais dentro das nuvens


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Out 2013 às 22:13)




----------



## panda (2 Out 2013 às 22:15)

Em vinte minutos caíram para ai uns *16mm*
 até ao momento acumulada *22.7mm*
De momento começou a fazer vento moderado a forte e a chuva parou
Temperatura actual *17.2ºC*


----------



## Norther (2 Out 2013 às 22:22)

eu tenho 26.5 mm no dia de hoje


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 22:24)

Mais uma carga de água! 

1007hpa


----------



## Gerofil (2 Out 2013 às 22:27)

A zona que estende-se desde a Covilhã até à Guarda deverá estar sob forte temporal, nomeadamente as vertentes expostas a sul...






Intensidade da precipitação às 21h00 (Fonte: Rain Alarm)


----------



## Norther (2 Out 2013 às 22:34)

cheguei tarde a casa para tirar umas fotos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Out 2013 às 22:46)

A luz treme mas até agora aguentou-se!


----------



## joselamego (2 Out 2013 às 23:00)

Boas a todos
Durante 30 minutos caiu uma carga de água acompanhada de trovoada sobre a cidade de Lamego
Deve ter caído cerca de 23 mm
Eram relâmpagos medonhos.
Amanhã um dia de aguaceiros para depois vir uns dias de sol e temperatura na casa dos vinte e poucos para o interior.
Temperatura atual - 15
Máxima de hoje - 18


----------



## ACalado (2 Out 2013 às 23:03)

Por aqui grandes descargas na Cidade com aguaceiros bastante fortes, pena os raios desta vez estarem entre nuvens.


----------



## quim_mane (2 Out 2013 às 23:06)

Fotos!!


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2013 às 23:11)

A trovoada voltou aqui e à noite tem outro encanto.


----------



## cm3pt (2 Out 2013 às 23:31)

Boas. Aqui  tenho um pequeno video da trovoada de hoje a noite. Peço desculpa pois a qualidade nao e a melhor e para mais tinha o meu filho a façar comigo mas espero que mesmo assim apreciem. Abraços.


----------



## Fil (2 Out 2013 às 23:43)

Valente tempestade agora sobre Bragança, com muito vento, trovoada e chuva à mistura.


----------



## Z13 (2 Out 2013 às 23:51)

Ambiente fantástico!!! Raios, chuva e vento, tudo em larga escala!!


----------



## Stinger (3 Out 2013 às 00:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Provávelmente aqui para o Interior Norte a festa ainda não acabou!
> 
> As células que estão a descarregar no centro vêm nesta direcção!



Engraçado que o stormy meteu aquela imagem do alerta vermelho e coicide na integra aquilo que ele pos


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Out 2013 às 00:48)

Será que a célula localizada neste momento em Lisboa ainda consegue chegar até a minha zona? Ela está a progredir para norte, mas talvez diminua a sua intensidade assim que atravessar Leiria e se dissipe.


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2013 às 00:49)

Z13 disse:


> Ambiente fantástico!!! Raios, chuva e vento, tudo em larga escala!!



AHHHH! Que inveja voces me estão a meter 

Se fosse amanhã à noite também teria direito a esse espetaculo mas hoje ainda ando aqui pelo Sul.

Aproveitem.


----------



## CptRena (3 Out 2013 às 12:45)

Para quem pôs em causa (achou exagerada) a previsão do colega stormy, aqui têm provas factuais de que ele não estava assim tão errado








stormy disse:


>


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Out 2013 às 14:48)

Aguaceiro intenso neste momento sem actividade eléctrica!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2013 às 14:55)

Boas tardes .

Esta madrugada choveu bem...7.6mm,agora muitas nuvens e sol,temperatura agradável com 23.1ºC e algum vento.


----------



## panda (3 Out 2013 às 16:40)

Nesta madrugada caiu uma valente tempestade
 acumulada *21.5mm*
Temperatura actual *21.3ºC*
Hoje o dia foi marcado por céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2013 às 18:50)

Boas tardes.

Hoje já com uma tarde agradável e sem chuva...mais o meu 4 patas baixinho,fomos a dar uma volta pelos arredores,onde havia há uma semana só palha e terreno seco ,hoje o verde já vai tapando os campos por aqui em volta e muita agua a correr nalgumas baixas,é outra coisa...mais belo ,com 21.8ºC e céu quase limpo .

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 23.7ºC e 7.6mm de .


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Out 2013 às 19:34)

Boas, hoje foi um dia com muita nebulosidade, algum sol

*Temp. 18.9ºC
HR 87%
Pressão 1011 hPa
Vento 2.2 km/h de SW
Precipitação 0.2 mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Out 2013 às 21:12)

Dia marcado em geral por vários aguaceiros que por vezes foram moderados mas de curta duração, sempre seguidos de abertas, onde eram visíveis nuvens do tipo cumulus congestus, e mais para o fim da tarde algumas cumulonimbus, contudo não resultaram em trovoadas. 

Bom, parece que vamos voltar à monotonia do sol por mais uns tempos, mas desta vez mais frio creio eu. Sigo  com céu geralmente nublado, e 17ºc.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Out 2013 às 21:31)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu nublado, com boas abertas, e com aguaceiros moderados. 
O sol até foi quente, pensava que se desenvolvia algo, mas não foi grade coisa, houve algum vento também. 

temperaturas: 

15.9ºC minima
25.5ºC máxima

atualmente o céu está nublado, com as estrelas a mostrarem-se, não ha vento e sigo com 17.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2013 às 21:55)

Boas,tudo calmo e com céu limpo,com 17.6ºC.


----------



## panda (3 Out 2013 às 23:08)

Temperatura nos *15.1ºC*


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2013 às 23:25)

Depois de um dia calmo e até com alguns períodos de sol, volta a chuva.

15ºC e chuva fraca neste momento.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Out 2013 às 23:27)

Por aqui quer-me parecer que por fim chegaremos a 1 dígito nas mínimas!
Céu estrelado e 12.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (3 Out 2013 às 23:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por aqui quer-me parecer que por fim chegaremos a 1 dígito nas mínimas!
> Céu estrelado e 12.8ºC.



Por Bragança mais quente... *14,5ºC* e bem precisávamos de fresco para arrefecer os ânimos aqui pelo fórum...

Mas penso que só na madrugada de sábado é que regressaremos às mínimas de 1 digito...  a última foi de 18 Setembro (9,3ºC)


----------



## joselamego (4 Out 2013 às 00:43)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Dia marcado em geral por vários aguaceiros que por vezes foram moderados mas de curta duração, sempre seguidos de abertas, onde eram visíveis nuvens do tipo cumulus congestus, e mais para o fim da tarde algumas cumulonimbus, contudo não resultaram em trovoadas.
> 
> Bom, parece que vamos voltar à monotonia do sol por mais uns tempos, mas desta vez mais frio creio eu. Sigo  com céu geralmente nublado, e 17ºc.





Boa noite a todos.
Por Lamego dia nublado, com abertas.
Alguns aguaceiros e temperatura máxima de 20
atual - 12



Mr. Neves, o sol penso que será apenas por uma semana. Existe grande probabilidade de vir nova instabilidade a partir do dia 11/12 de outubro.
A ver vamos...


----------



## Z13 (4 Out 2013 às 10:05)

Bom dia!

Neblina por Bragança esta manhã, com *13,5ºC* e *98%* de hr





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Praça da Sé*


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2013 às 10:54)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas em Bragança, por agora a estação da ESA-IPB marca 15.6ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2013 às 11:43)

Bom dia, ainda não foi desta que regressamos às mínimas de 1 dígito!  

*Mínima: 11.1ºC (03:12)

Neste momento:

Céu muito nublado por nuvens de evolução
Temp: 15.7ºC
HR: 77%
Pressão: 1019hpa (forte subida).*


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2013 às 12:16)

Bom inicio de tarde!

Em Bragança o céu tem vindo a ficar menos nublado e o Sol vai brilhando, a temperatura na ESA-IPB é de 17.2ºC,  praticamente não há vento.

EDIT 12:26: O Sol brilha mas cai um aguaceiro ao mesmo tempo lol


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2013 às 17:30)

Boas! 

A máxima não chegou aos 20ºC, fixou-se nos *19.6ºC* às 16:22.

O céu vai limpando, fazendo adivinhar uma noite fresca, a temperatura vai cair assim que o sol se ponha! 

*Neste momento:

Céu cada vez mais limpo
Temp: 18.8ºC
HR: 64% (a descer)
Pressão: 1019hpa (a estabilizar)*



Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Dan (4 Out 2013 às 18:49)

Por aqui algumas nuvens de evolução que vão deixando chuva para os lados da Serra de Montesinho. 17ºC por agora.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2013 às 19:52)

Céu a limpar e temperatura a descer... 15.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2013 às 20:11)

Boa tarde!

Final da tarde já com um cheiro de Outono aqui pelo Nordeste, deixo aqui uma foto tirada à pouco quando saí da minha aula de mestrado 







Por agora vai arrefecendo e a estação da ESA-IPB marca 15.2ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2013 às 20:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Céu a limpar e temperatura a descer... 15.5ºC



A tua ansiada mínima inferior a 10ºC deve chegar esta noite ao Interior Norte.


----------



## panda (4 Out 2013 às 21:50)

Temperatura actual *15.6ºC*

Dados de hoje *11.4ºC* / *23ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Out 2013 às 22:03)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro da parte da manha, depois das 10h o sol descobriu. 
o sol foi quente, de tarde caíram uns aguaceiros moderados. 

temperaturas: 

15.1ºC minima
24.1ºC máxima

atuais: 
céu pouco nublado sem vento e sigo com 16.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2013 às 22:28)

Boas,hoje o dia foi para enxugar ,sol pela manhã e algumas nuvens pela tarde....para passar a limpo ao fim do dia ,ambiente agradável todo o dia ,com 16.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 23.9ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Out 2013 às 00:44)

*10.3ºC*, é hoje que voltamos a 1 dígito!


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2013 às 01:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *10.3ºC*, é hoje que voltamos a 1 dígito!



Em Cascais tinhas que esperar uns bons tempos para registar essa temperatura. 
Já agora tira-me uma duvida, qual é o sitio mais frio em termos de t.minimas, Boticas ou Chaves?


----------



## Dan (5 Out 2013 às 09:19)

Bom dia.

Por agora céu limpo e 10ºC. Esta manhã, aqui na cidade, os valores de temperatura mínima variaram entre os 6ºC e os 8ºC. São valores já mais próximos do que é normal nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Z13 (5 Out 2013 às 10:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *10.3ºC*, é hoje que voltamos a 1 dígito!



Bom dia!

Por aqui registei *6,7ºC*

Neste momento está o céu limpo e uns agradáveis 14,9ºC


----------



## Z13 (5 Out 2013 às 10:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Já agora tira-me uma duvida, qual é o sitio mais frio em termos de t.minimas, Boticas ou Chaves?



Isso é muito relativo, pois em períodos de _inversão térmica_ não há mínimas mais baixas que as de Chaves, por se encontrar num vale relativamente profundo.

Boticas fica a maior altitude, na encosta da serra, e por isso é mais fresca em períodos de maior agitação atmosférica, inclusivamente deve ter mais dias de _neve no solo_, por ano.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Out 2013 às 11:46)

Z13 disse:


> Isso é muito relativo, pois em períodos de _inversão térmica_ não há mínimas mais baixas que as de Chaves, por se encontrar num vale relativamente profundo.
> 
> Boticas fica a maior altitude, na encosta da serra, e por isso é mais fresca em períodos de maior agitação atmosférica, inclusivamente deve ter mais dias de _neve no solo_, por ano.



Exacto!  

Por aqui também já tive uma mínima digna de Outono!

*Temperatura mínima: 7.6ºC (6:09)

Neste momento:
Algum nevoeiro acima dos 800/1000m
Temp: 12.8ºC
HR: 66%
Pressão: 1026hpa (o nosso AAmigo está de volta!)
*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Out 2013 às 12:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em Cascais tinhas que esperar uns bons tempos para registar essa temperatura.
> Já agora tira-me uma duvida, qual é o sitio mais frio em termos de t.minimas, Boticas ou Chaves?



Claro que está que estamos a falar de Chaves cidade e Boticas vila, dentro dos respectivos concelhos e de freguesia para freguesia há diferenças abismais! Chaves fica ao fundo no vale que a esta foto mostra, tirada da minha aldeia:






Ao fundo a Serra do Alvão e Brunheiro.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2013 às 12:29)

Bons dias.

Por Viseu, o céu está limpo a pouco nublado por cumulus, o vento está fraco e a temperatura "primaveril".

Atual 19,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2013 às 12:59)

Obrigado  pessoal pelas respostas,mas parece-me que em Boticas(vila) também ocorre inversão térmica (mas pelos vistos não é tão intensa como Chaves),  o google earth com sobre-elevação assim o indica, vila(Boticas) na cota 500m e com elevações em seu redor a rondar a cota 700-900m.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2013 às 13:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado  pessoal pelas respostas,mas parece-me que em Boticas(vila) também ocorre inversão térmica (mas pelos vistos não é tão intensa como Chaves),  o google earth com sobre-elevação assim o indica, vila(Boticas) na cota 500m e com elevações em seu redor a rondar a cota 700-900m.
> 
> Cumprimentos



Da última vez que estive em Chaves, na passada primavera, abril acho, de facto reparei que pela manhã estava bastante frio, mas logo que o sol começou a levantar mais algo ficou uma "senhora brasa". 
Estava céu limpo...


----------



## Serrano (5 Out 2013 às 15:23)

Algumas nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 20.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (5 Out 2013 às 19:22)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pelo extremo Nordeste do Rectângulo tivemos uma tarde bem agradável de céu pouco nublado, aproveitei a tarde livre e dei um passeio pelo PN Montesinho. 

Por agora 17.9ºC na estação da ESA-IPB .

P.S. Durante o meu passeio fotografei uma raposa vejam no tópico da Biodiversidade


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2013 às 19:56)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, o dia foi marcado por céu pouco nublado ou limpo pela manhã, e pouco a maioritariamente nublado à tarde; sempre com vento fraco a moderado.

Atual 18,8ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Out 2013 às 22:47)

Temperatura actual *14.9ºC*

Dados de hoje *11.3ºC* / *23.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2013 às 22:52)

Boas,mais um dia com nuvens pela tarde e com o sol quente  nas horas centrais do dia...bastante quente ,já que andei todo o dia ao sol e no ar livre,depois de uns dias sem ele...hoje já fazia comichão ,com 18.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 25.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Out 2013 às 23:02)

Boas noites.

O céu continua pouco nublado a limpo, o vento é fraco e a temperatura cai sustentadamente. Veremos se é amanhã de manhã que a temperatura cai pela primeira vez desde junho, acho.

Atual 15,4ºC, com mínima de 10,6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Out 2013 às 23:09)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de nevoeiro da parte da manha, depois disso o sol dominou o dia, apenas com algumas nuvens. naohouve vento por aqui. 

temperaturas: 
14.4ºC minima
24.1ºC máxima

atuais: 
ceu pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com uns frescos 15.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2013 às 11:16)

Bom dia .

Dia de céu limpo ,com 21.8ºC e algum vento de E.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2013 às 11:18)

Bom dia.

Por cá, o céu está praticamente limpo, o vento é fraco, e a temperatura bem agradável. No fim de contas, hoje a mínima foi mais alta que ontem, ficou-se pelos 11,4°C.

Atual 19,6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2013 às 13:26)

Boas ,limpo e o sol bem quente ,sabe bem a sombra ,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2013 às 15:21)

Boas ,voltou o verão ,sol escaldante ...um bafio com 25.7ºC .


----------



## Serrano (6 Out 2013 às 16:36)

21.4ºC no Sarzedo, com um ligeiro vento...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2013 às 18:25)

Boas ,muito sol e ambiente ainda morno...nada se mexe ,com 24.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.6ºC / 25.9ºC .


----------



## panda (6 Out 2013 às 18:47)

Dia de muito sol com uma temperatura agradável
Temperatura actual *21.4ºC* 

Dados de hoje *11.8ºC* / *25.3ºC*


----------



## Norther (6 Out 2013 às 19:09)

Boas tardes temperatura nos 21.0ºC com céu praticamente limpo
vento fraco de oeste 0.4km/h
26% HR
1021hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Out 2013 às 21:04)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu praticamente limpo com uma manha fresquinha, mas depois aqueceu bem, o vento não apareceu por aqui hoje. 

temperaturas:

11.4ºC minima
26.4ºC máxima

atuais: 
céu praticamente limpo, não ha vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 19.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (6 Out 2013 às 21:06)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, o dia foi completamente primaveril, com uma manhã relativamente fresca, vento fraco moderado e céu limpo, temporariamente mais nublado pelo final da manhã. A máxima chegou aos 22,8ºC.

Atual 18,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2013 às 21:13)

Boas,tudo calmo ...nada se mexe ,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2013 às 22:00)

Boa noite!

Aqui em Bragança hoje tivemos um agradável dia de Sol mas não muito quente, neste momento a temperatura vai baixando, na ESA registam-se 11.1ºC por a agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2013 às 22:28)

Boas,agora já com o vento a rolar...a temperatura subiu,com 19.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Out 2013 às 11:01)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, o céu está limpo, o vento é moderado e o ambiente é relativamente fresco.

Mínima a rondar os 14°C.


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2013 às 15:06)

Boa tarde!

Dia de Sol aqui pelo Nordeste, céu limpo e temperatura agradável, quando regressará o Outono?

21.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2013 às 15:14)

Boas tardes .

Mal Maria...parece que andamos para trás ,novamente ,já estou com saudades  e ainda mais do ,estou sol lá fora deixa um pessoa bêbada ,com 25.7ºC .


----------



## joselamego (7 Out 2013 às 16:23)

Boas tardes a todos pessoal do interior norte e centro.
Pelo que se vê nos modelos as futuras chuvas deverão regressar lá para dia 17/18 outubro. Até lá sol e no próximo fim semana descida temperatura e algumas nuvens
Hoje por Lamego dia de sol, céu limpo
Temperatura mínima de 11
Atual - 23


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2013 às 16:43)

Boas  com 26.3ºC ...com fartura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2013 às 18:22)

Boas,tarde ..ainda muito sol ,com 24.8ºC e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 26.5ºC .


----------



## panda (7 Out 2013 às 19:16)

Temperatura actual *19.7ºC*

Dados de hoje *11.5ºC* / *25.6ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (7 Out 2013 às 19:54)

Boas noites. 

Por Viseu, o dia foi marcado por muito, muito sol, bastante quente. Nada que se sentisse muito à sombra com a brisa, mas para quem estava ao sol com roupa escura, parecia agosto, até queimava... 

Atual 19,1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Out 2013 às 20:04)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de ceu limpo, com o sol quente... mais um dia em que praticamente não houve vento.

temperaturas: 

12.9ºC minima
27.0ºC máxima

atuais: céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 19.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2013 às 20:32)

Boas,sem vento,com 18.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2013 às 21:33)

Sem vento ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (7 Out 2013 às 21:37)

Boas noites registo uma temperatura de 15.2ºC e céu limpo
vento nulo
41% HR
1021 hpa


----------



## Mjhb (7 Out 2013 às 22:05)

O vento deve ter ido dar um giro, por estas terras não se "vê"... A temperatura desce devagar, pelo andar da carruagem ainda não é nos próximos dias que baixamos aos 9ºC.

Atual 17,5ºC.


----------



## Dan (8 Out 2013 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

Manhã de céu limpo e 10,5ºC por agora depois de uma mínima de 8,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2013 às 13:04)

Boas tardes .

Este sol incomoda mesmo ,faz derreter   um gajo todo,a esta hora não se pode andar ao sol...sombra ,mas em casa ,com 25.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2013 às 14:30)

Boas ,tarde de aberração ,com 26.2ºC o sol até queima .


----------



## Mjhb (8 Out 2013 às 16:11)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o céu está limpo, o vento é, em geral, fraco. Pela manhã o ambiente estava fresco, mas a mínima não desceu abaixo dos 12ºC.

Atual 23,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2013 às 16:39)

Boas ,a tarde continua ,com 26.2ºC.

Faz hoje um ano a máxima chegou aos 29.5ºC  e máxima do mês...mas em Outubro de 2011...ainda foi mais forte a máxima do mês,32.8ºC .


----------



## Z13 (8 Out 2013 às 17:25)

noites frescas, tardes quentes...

são assim estes dias de outono por Bragança!

6,9ºC de mínima

25,6ºC de máxima

Boa amplitude térmica!


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2013 às 19:09)

Z13 disse:


> noites frescas, tardes quentes...
> 
> são assim estes dias de outono por Bragança!
> 
> ...



Vinha cá dizer o mesmo

De facto temos tido umas noites já agradavelmente frescas com temperaturas abaixo10ºC, mas durante o dia tem estado quentinho!

Por agora 20.2ºC na ESA-IPB


----------



## Norther (8 Out 2013 às 19:12)

Tambem por cá Z13

temperatura 19.2ºC
vento fraco de SE 1.3 km/h
32% HR
1021hpa

máxima de hoje 25.9ºC
mínima 10.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2013 às 19:24)

Boas,hoje já estava a pedir uma rega ,e foi o que aconteceu...sem vento a temperatura vai bem embalada a descer ,com 20.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.1ºC / 27.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2013 às 20:44)

Tudo calmo...sem vento ,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Out 2013 às 21:14)

boas
por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e ambiente quente, apesar de manha ter estado fresco. o vento nao apareceu por aqui hoje. 

temperaturas: 

11.7ºC minima
27.6ºC máxima

atuais: 
céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 19.5ºC


----------



## panda (8 Out 2013 às 21:37)

Temperatura nos *17.3ºC*

Dados de hoje *10.9ºC* / *25.9ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2013 às 08:02)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, o céu está, mais uma vez, limpo, o vento é fraco e o ambiente está fresco. A mínima baixou aos 13,9ºC, nada de especial.

Atual 14,0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (9 Out 2013 às 11:59)

18ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 10.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (9 Out 2013 às 12:13)

Mais um dia de sol e céu limpo em Bragança, por agora 16.7ºC


Parecia que estávamos a começar tão bem o Outono e agora parece Verão outra vez.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2013 às 12:28)

O vento agora está moderado, em rajadas por vezes fortes e muito repentinas. O sol reina de novo e não se vê ponta de nuvem em lado nenhum.

Apesar de gostar muito de chuva, mas depois daquela semana em que choveu mais do dobro que havia de chover em setembro, até sabem bem uns dias de tempo mais primaveril, para "intesar" a malta, como já ouvi gente por aqui a dizer... 

Atual 20,4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (9 Out 2013 às 12:52)

Mais um dia bem ameno, embora um pouco mais fresco do que ontem. O céu está limpo e a temperatura em *18,2ºC*.

A mínima foi de *6,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2013 às 14:50)

Boas tardes .

Este sol quente e maluco ...resultado cá no rapaz,uma brutal constipação ,foi o que se arranjou ,noite mal passada,anda que hoje já não fui fazer o passeio da manhã...vai mais ficar quieto e em casa ,lá fora ,com 26.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2013 às 16:28)

Boas,a tarde continua com o sol maluco ,com 26.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2013 às 18:50)

Boas,depois mais uma tarde ...o sol já se vai escapando ,com 24.0ºC e vento nulo ...nada se mexe.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 26.9ºC .


----------



## panda (9 Out 2013 às 19:20)

Temperatura actual *20.9ºC*

Dados de hoje *12.2ºC* / *24.3ºC*


----------



## Dan (9 Out 2013 às 19:47)

O dia de hoje já foi mais fresco que o de ontem, mas as mínimas ainda estão um pouco altas. 

Extremos de hoje: 10,3ºC / 21,4ºC 

18ºC e céu limpo por agora.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Out 2013 às 20:23)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, o dia foi marcado por muito sol, algum vento, em especial pela manhã e tempo primaveril. Em suma, um dia muito agradável...


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Out 2013 às 20:32)

boas noites

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com vento fraco a moderado durante a madrugada e inicio da manha. o vento la se lembrou de acordar a malta cá de casa com o tombo do estendal 

temperaturas: 

13.2ºC minima
26.1ºC máxima

atualmente o céu está limpo, não ha vento e sigo com 20.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2013 às 21:09)

Boas,por aqui já rola o vento de NE...hoje chegou mais cedo,a não deixar cair a temperatura bruscamente ,com 20.7ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Out 2013 às 22:57)

Por aqui tudo calmo com *16.9ºC*


----------



## Z13 (10 Out 2013 às 10:06)

Bom dia,

manhã fresca por Bragança com uma mínima de *5,1ºC*.

Por agora está o céu limpo e *13,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2013 às 11:50)

Bom dia .

Por aqui já está um sol excomungado e maluco ...parece lume ao vivo ,não quero nada com ele ,já pregou uma valente constipação ,já vão três dias ,com 23.2ºC  e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2013 às 13:13)

Boas ...vai aquecendo ,com 25.7ºC  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2013 às 14:37)

Lá fora até arrepia ...mas não está frio,pelo contrario ,máxima do mês   até ao momento 27.6ºC...está cá um calorão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2013 às 15:45)

Até faz saltar a tampa ...lá fora 28.1ºC .


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2013 às 17:40)

Boa tarde!

Dia de céu limpo em Bragança, por agora 22.3ºC

http://esa.ipb.pt/clima.php


----------



## panda (10 Out 2013 às 18:45)

Temperatura actual *22.2ºC*

Dados de hoje *11.5ºC* / *28.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2013 às 18:54)

Boas,tarde bem quente ...hoje foi para a máxima do mês ,agora na rua bem melhor ,com 24.0ºC e sem vento .

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## Norther (10 Out 2013 às 19:48)

Boas noites temperatura 18.4ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco NW
29% HR
1016 hpa

Hoje a mínima  10.7ºC
máxima  26.5ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Out 2013 às 20:55)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, a tarde foi quente sem vento.

temperaturas: 

12.3ºC minima
26.4ºC máxima

atuais: 
céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 18.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2013 às 21:29)

Boas,hoje o vento rolar de NW mas fraco ,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (11 Out 2013 às 09:35)

Céu limpo. 9,3ºC

Mínima de 5,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2013 às 11:32)

Bom dia .

Esta madrugada e manhã já foram com temperaturas mais baixas...o nevoeiro já andou próximo,por aqui nos vales dos rios,céu limpo e vento fraco,com 21.4ºC...hoje ainda vai em marcha lenta a temperatura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2013 às 12:49)

Boas ,o sol já vai ficando ...parece uma brasa ,com 23.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2013 às 15:08)

Boas ,a tarde já vai ficando  ,com 25.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2013 às 16:43)

Boas,o vento por aqui está aumentando de velocidade para os lados de SWW ,com 25.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2013 às 20:55)

Boas,por aqui,final de tarde com bons ventos e bom ambiente...para o passeio da tarde,já que os últimos dias têm estado interdito ...não havia condições ,também que sabe o fresco ,com 17.5ºC e boa brisa a correr.

Dados de hoje 12.4ºC / 26.6ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Out 2013 às 23:22)

Temperatura actual *13.1ºC*

Dados de hoje *10.8ºC* / *26ºC*


----------



## Norther (12 Out 2013 às 00:04)

esta madrugada devemos atingir uma temperatura abaixo dos 10ºC, ta fresco 
11.9ºC neste momento


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2013 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

Uma manhã de sol, mas já com algumas nuvens altas. Por agora 8,8ºC. A mínima por aqui ficou em 7,8ºC. Mínimas da ordem dos 4ºC / 5ºC noutras áreas da cidade.


----------



## CptRena (12 Out 2013 às 13:27)

Dia bom para a persistência atmosférica de chemtrails 

 http://www.meteocovilha.com/web.html






Trancoso  http://meteo.home.sapo.pt/webcam.htm


----------



## Mjhb (12 Out 2013 às 13:38)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu a manhã nasceu meio enevoada e fresca, mas parece-me que agora está até mais fresco... Deve ser da brisa!


----------



## Serrano (12 Out 2013 às 15:26)

Algumas nuvens altas no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 18ºC, depois de uma mínima de 8.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2013 às 16:59)

Boas tardes.

Até que enfim um dia de jeito ...para ser um dia de outono ,bom para andar na rua...sem nada a incomodar,haja bom fresco com ar puro e saudável ,com 17.1ºC e céu muito nublado e algum vento.

Dados de hoje 10.0ºC / 19.1ºC.


----------



## Norther (12 Out 2013 às 18:31)

boas tardes, hoje dia mais fresco e algo nublado, temperatura agora nos 14.9ºC
com vento fraco 2.9 km/h de NE e 395 HR
mínima foi de 8.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2013 às 18:59)

Boas,céu muito nublado ...chuva não verá ...mas ambiente na rua será bom ,com 16.1ºC.


Faz hoje dia 12 do corrente mês...o primeiro mês sem fumar ,e é para continuar...sem fumar .


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Out 2013 às 19:13)

Céu muito nublado por nuvens médias a baixas com 15.7ºc, vento fraco.


----------



## panda (12 Out 2013 às 19:38)

Temperatura actual *14.5ºC* 

Dados se hoje *9.2ºC* / *20.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2013 às 21:29)

Boas,nublado e algum vento,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2013 às 21:33)

Boa noite!

Dia mais fresco que os anteriores em Bragança, por agora 12.2ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.

Aproveitei o final de tarde para dar um salto ao Lago de Sanabria, aqui ficam uma fotos


----------



## panda (12 Out 2013 às 22:51)

Temperatura nos *12.4ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2013 às 23:26)

Boas

estou em gouveia desde ontem a noite, hoje o dia esteve com o ceu encoberto durante todo o dia. o vento soprou fraco durante todo o dia... 
temperaturas:
17.3 minima
11.4 maxima

atualmente esta tudo igual, ceu encoberto vento fraco e sigo com 13.7C...


----------



## ricardop120 (12 Out 2013 às 23:29)

Ontem por santa comba o dia foi de sol, com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio. o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde.
temperaturas de ontem:
12.1 minima
23.4 maxima


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2013 às 09:38)

Bom dia.

Por agora, céu pouco nublado e 11,5ºC. Mínima de 9,7ºC.


----------



## Serrano (13 Out 2013 às 11:41)

Vão chegando as nuvens ao Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 14.9ºC, depois de uma mínima de 8.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2013 às 12:55)

Bom dia .

O dia nasceu de céu limpo e ainda continua ,com 20.4ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2013 às 13:45)

Boas,por aqui vão chegando algumas nuvens,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2013 às 14:27)

Boas, por aqui *22.3ºC * e céu encoberto


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2013 às 15:19)

Boa tarde!

Céu muito nublado em Bragança, por vezes caiem uns pingos. A estação que me serve de referência marca 15.5ºC

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto da tarde.


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2013 às 15:44)

Começou a chover agora de forma mais consistente por aqui, estão 15ºC com tendência de descida.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2013 às 15:47)

Boas,o céu continua com muitas nuvens  e vento fraco,com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2013 às 16:18)

Vão chovendo umas gotículas muito pequeninas há muito tempo, que já conseguiram molhar a estrada. A temperatura mínima foi à volta de 11.9ºc e agora está nos 17.6ºc.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Out 2013 às 16:47)

Boas, por aqui *18.7ºC*, ainda não  , mas parece prometer


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2013 às 16:53)

Recomeça a chover por aqui. Chuva fraca e 14,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2013 às 17:43)

Boas,ainda muitas nuvens e mais vento,com 19.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.6ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## panda (13 Out 2013 às 18:10)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura actual *17.4ºC* 

Dados de hoje *10.5ºC* / *20.9ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (13 Out 2013 às 18:32)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o dia tem estado a ser marcado por muitas nuvens, tempo fresco e vento fraco. Desde há cerca de uma meia hora que chove, em geral, fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (13 Out 2013 às 19:31)

Chuva fraca com pingas mais grossas e 15.9ºc.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2013 às 19:45)

Continua a chuva fraca, 13,1ºC por agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2013 às 21:30)

Céu quase limpo e algum vento de WNW,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Out 2013 às 22:01)

Boa noite,

*12,6ºC*

Extremos de 9,3ºC @ 18,7ºC


----------



## panda (13 Out 2013 às 23:00)

Temperatura actual *16.2ºC*


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2013 às 11:56)

Bom dia!

Manhã muito cinzenta aqui pelo Nordeste, a chuva deve estar para chegar.

Por agora 14.6ºC na ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2013 às 12:13)

Bom dia.

Dia algo nublado e vento fraco,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2013 às 14:10)

Boas,agora ai está uma boa tarde para o passeio ,é já de seguida  ,sem nada incomodar,bom ambiente na rua e com 19.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2013 às 14:34)

Boa tarde!

Inicio de tarde com tempo bem Outonal por aqui, o céu encoberto e chuvisco/chuva fraca, está fresco também 14.9ºC na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2013 às 18:29)

Boas,tarde foi boa para o passeio ,o céu continua muito nublado e quase sem vento ,com 18.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.5ºC / 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2013 às 21:19)

Por aqui continua tudo sossegado ,céu muito nublado,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Out 2013 às 22:08)

boas

o dia de domingo em Gouveia foi de céu encoberto, com vento fraco durante a madrugada e tambem durante o dia. 
temperaturas: 11.5ºC minima 23.1ºC máxima.


----------



## ricardop120 (14 Out 2013 às 22:11)

agora por santa comba, hoje o dia foi igualmente de céu encoberto. praticamente não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

13.6ºC minima
23.6ºC máxima

atualmente está tudo igual céu encoberto sem vento e sigo com 17.7ºC


----------



## Norther (14 Out 2013 às 23:27)

boas noites, hoje foi um dia nublado mas sem precipitação
temperatura atual 16.8ºC
vento fraco de NE 1.8 km/h
58% HR
1021 hpa


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2013 às 09:58)

Bom dia.

Céu muito nublado, chuvisco e 13,9ºC. Mínima da 13,5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2013 às 11:54)

Bons dias. 

Por Viseu, o dia está a ser marcado por uma chuva muito miudinha, a chamada morrinha, que dura há horas. A neblina é relativamente densa, e o vento é fraco.

Resultado destes tombos nas temperaturas: em casa a "ressacar" duma valente constipação...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2013 às 15:09)

Boas tardes .

Logo pela manhã nevoeiro pela zona sul...a manhã foi de céu muito nublado e continua para tarde,o ambiente da manhã esteve ótima para o crosse...nada a chatear ,com 20.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Out 2013 às 17:22)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o céu está nublado, a morrinha da manhã continua, sem nunca ter parado (pelo  menos que tenha reparado). O vento é fraco, essencialmente dos quadrante S e W.

Atual 17,7ºC, com apenas 1,0mm.


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2013 às 18:08)

Céu muito nublado e 17,9ºC. 

Estes dias cinzentos já combinam bem com as primeiras cores de Outono.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2013 às 18:37)

Boas,por aqui os primeiros e últimos raios de sol do dia ...já se virou neste momento para o outro lado ,tarde cinzenta e continuo há espera de pinga ,com 20.0ºC e sem vento .

Dados de hoje 13.9ºC / 21.3ºC.


----------



## Norther (15 Out 2013 às 18:39)

Boas tardes, dia nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos mais sobre a encosta da Serra e visto que o Tortosendo ficar no seu inicio ainda foi contemplado, já mais abaixo, no fundo do vale da Cova da Beira, não ocorreu a precipitação.

Neste momento não chove e esta uma temperatura de 19.9ºC
55% HR
vento fraco de NE
1021 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2013 às 21:19)

Boas,algumas nuvens e tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 18.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Out 2013 às 22:24)

boas

por aqui foi mais um dia de céu encoberto, desta vez com chuva fraca de a marcar parte do dia.
não houve vento hoje. 

temperaturas: 

15.6ºC minima
21.3ºC máxima

atuais: não chove no momento com o céu encoberto, nada se mexe á fora e sigo com 18.0ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Out 2013 às 22:30)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado por vezes com algum chuvisco por aqui, 17.1ºC na estação da ESA-IPB


----------



## Mjhb (16 Out 2013 às 08:50)

Bom dia!

O céu continua nublado, tal como ontem, mas a chuva não está presente. No entanto, tenho já 0,5mm registados no pluviómetro, decerto durante a madrugada. O vento é nulo ou muito fraco, nada se mexe!
Ontem apesar de ter estado a "morrinhar" o dia todo, só acumulei 1,7mm.

Atual 16,0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (16 Out 2013 às 09:57)

Por Bragança já aparece o sol!

O ar quente já se notava ontem à noite, estavam 16ºC à meia-noite!

A mínima ficou em 14,7ºC.

Por agora *17,2ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Out 2013 às 10:11)

Bons dias, céu pouco nublado  com *21ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2013 às 13:56)

Boa tarde .

Depois de uma manhã com nevoeiro pela zona e até mais tarde nos vales dos rios,Tejo e Ponsul,agora para a tarde o sol já está a brasar isto tudo ,até queima ,hoje o passeio ainda bem foi logo de manhã pela fresquinha ,agora não havia condições ,com 23.6ºC  e algumas nuvens que vão aparecendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2013 às 14:26)

Fui dar uma voltinha ao quarteirão pelo bairro...mais o meu baixinho o quatro patas...e já vestido novamente há verão ...o gajo  até queima  e faz ,com 24.5ºC .


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2013 às 14:43)

Boas tardes a todos....
Aqui por Lamego dia totalmente encoberto, cinzento...
Temperatura atual de 20 graus. 
Espera-se chuva em todo o país a partir do próximo fim semana


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2013 às 16:32)

Boas ,muito sol e nada de vento ,ao sol está ,com 23.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 24.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2013 às 19:32)

Boas,ambiente bem melhor...tarde ,tudo calmo e céu limpo,com 20.0ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2013 às 21:49)

Boas,noite de lua grande  e já algum vento ,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## panda (16 Out 2013 às 22:49)

Temperatura nos *16.4ºC*

Dados de hoje *13.7ºC* / *24ºC*


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2013 às 23:17)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu quase sempre encoberto ou muito nublado na Terra Fria Transmontana (à excepção do inicio da manhã). 

Por agora 16.3ºC na ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2013 às 14:11)

Boas tardes.

Manhã de céu limpo ,pela tarde,céu com muitas nuvens e vento fraco,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2013 às 15:32)

Boas,tudo igual...meio nublado e abafado sem vento,com 21.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2013 às 16:35)

Voltou o sol e o ambiente já a borbulhar ,com 24.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2013 às 19:09)

Boas,céu totalmente limpinho  ...e nada se mexe ,com 19.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.5ºC / 24.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (17 Out 2013 às 19:14)

Dia desinteressante em termos meteorologicos aqui em Bragança, o céu foi variando entre períodos de maior ou menor nebulosidade mas o sol foi brilhando por vezes.

18.1ºC


----------



## Norther (17 Out 2013 às 19:59)

Neste momento estão 17.9ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco NE
52% HR
1016 hpa


----------



## panda (17 Out 2013 às 20:13)

Temperatura nos *17.3ºC*

Dados de hoje *13.6ºC* / *22.7ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Out 2013 às 20:22)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, mas com algum sol. não houve vento hoje. 

temperaturas: 

13.8ºC minima
23.8ºC máxima

atualmente o céu está nublado não ha vento e sigo com 18.4ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Out 2013 às 20:34)

Céu coberto por nuvens altas e ainda 18,6ºC. Dia cinzento, mas relativamente quente para um mês de Outubro.

Extremos:

15,5ºC / 21,8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2013 às 21:38)

Boas,noite de lua grande ...e nada se mexe ,com 16.8ºC.


----------



## panda (17 Out 2013 às 23:24)

Temperatura nos *15.1º*
Vento nulo


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2013 às 01:54)

Boa noite. Estão 16.9ºc com nevoeiro muito cerrado, que até já está a molhar a estrada. Não sei de onde resultou um nível tão elevado de humidade.


----------



## panda (18 Out 2013 às 09:12)

Bons dias 
Céu nublado e vento nulo
Temperatura actual *12.6ºC*


----------



## Z13 (18 Out 2013 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

o dia começou com nevoeiro muito cerrado e com uma acentuada queda da temperatura relativamente ao dia de ontem.

*12,4ºC* actuais depois de uma mínima de 10,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2013 às 11:41)

Bom dia.

O dia apareceu com nevoeiro ,ainda muito nublado e o sol a tentar aparecer por entre as nuvens ,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2013 às 12:39)

Muitas nuvens e algum sol,com 18.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2013 às 14:59)

Boas,por aqui o céu vai ficando mais nublado ,com 19.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2013 às 16:07)

Boas,as nuvens vão passando a escuro,será que vai ver molho ...vamos esperar ,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Out 2013 às 16:45)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o dia nasceu nublado, com algumas abertas até por volta das 11h30. A partir daí, o vento foi intensificando, nunca nada muito aí além, e as nuvens enegrecendo a SW.
Chove moderado e constante há cerca de 35minutos.

Atual 17,5ºC, com 3,2mm.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2013 às 17:31)

Já há animação no mar segundo o Sat 24 e o EUCLID  e parece encaminhar-se na minha direção esperemos que não enfraqueça pelo caminho.

Por agora chuva fraca depois de chuva moderada a forte. Vento fraco e 17.1ºc.


----------



## Paulo H (18 Out 2013 às 17:51)

Já chuvisca aqui há uns 30min, molhou o chão!


----------



## Z13 (18 Out 2013 às 17:52)

Por Bragança já pinga! 

*17,9ºC* actuais


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2013 às 17:56)

Já pinga  algum tempo ,com 17.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.7ºC / 20.2ºC.


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2013 às 18:46)

Boas tardes com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros que ja renderam 3.7mm
temperatura nos 17.8ºC
69% HR
vento fraco do quadrante N 1.3km/h
1015 hpa


----------



## Mjhb (18 Out 2013 às 19:04)

Boas.

Por cá, depois de cerca de 15 minutos de pausa, a chuva carrega de novo, moderada e constante. o vento é fraco e o ambiente ameno.

Atual 16,7ºC, com 8,7mm.


----------



## Dan (18 Out 2013 às 19:04)

Chuva fraca e 16,3ºC.

Extremos de hoje:

12,0ºC / 19,1ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2013 às 19:22)

Chuva moderada de momento com 16.7ºc. Está difícil a trovoada entrar no território nacional


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Out 2013 às 19:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Chuva moderada de momento com 16.7ºc. Está difícil a trovoada entrar no território nacional




Por aqui ja se ouviu apenas 2 trovoes, fez uma mini visita


----------



## panda (18 Out 2013 às 19:27)

Por aqui  acumulada até ao momento *5.5mm*

Temperatura *15.5ºC*


----------



## Norther (18 Out 2013 às 19:29)

o meu vai com 7.5mm agora e 15.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2013 às 19:33)

Chuva forte, com períodos de muito forte, as bermas estão cheias de água.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2013 às 19:35)

Boas,a chuva por aqui mal dá para acentar o pô  ainda nem despertou o penico do IPMA:...uns pingos e agora passou a muito fraca,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Out 2013 às 20:22)

boas

por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro nas zonas baixas com algum sol também, mas foi encobrindo ao longo do dia. a chuva deve ter começado por volta das 16h. 
o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

16.3ºC minima
24.4C máxima

atualmente chove moderado depois de um diluvio que se abateu por aqui, foi uma meia hora a chover torrencialmente... não ha vento e sigo com 1.9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2013 às 20:48)

Não sei cá porquê mas desconfio que se houver trovoada vai ser no Litoral, as células estão a entrar pelo território dentro e a trovoada desaparece. 

Entretanto continuo com chuva moderada a forte, vento fraco e 16.6ºc.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2013 às 21:13)

ricardop120 disse:


> boas
> ...atualmente chove moderado depois de um diluvio que se abateu por aqui, foi uma meia hora a chover torrencialmente... não ha vento e sigo com *1.9ºC*



Está frio ai, provavelmente querias dizer 19ºC certo?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2013 às 21:15)

Boas,noite de lua grande ,tanta nuvem...foi só para enganar o freguês  até ao momento,até agora mal deu para acentar a poeira ,tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2013 às 21:36)

De novo chuva forte com 16,4ºc.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2013 às 22:22)

Boas!

Aqui em Bragança neste momento estamos com chuva moderada

De manhã tivemos muito nevoeiro, como é possível observar nesta foto hoje por volta das 9h da manhã do lameiro do IPB






Por agora estão 14ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2013 às 22:29)

Continua tudo na mesma como a lesma. Chuva normal a moderada à pouco, mas agora só são chuviscos. O vento é fraco e a temperatura voltou a subir para 16,6ºc. Entretanto pelo Sat24 parece que a costa de Setúbal e parte da de Beja ainda poderão ter alguma surpresa, a célula da costa de Lisboa ressuscitou.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2013 às 22:42)

Aviso amarelo do IPMA, alargado a Santarém, Faro e Beja.


----------



## MSantos (18 Out 2013 às 23:06)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Continua tudo na mesma como a lesma. Chuva normal a moderada à pouco, mas agora só são chuviscos. O vento é fraco e a temperatura voltou a subir para 16,6ºc. Entretanto pelo Sat24 parece que a costa de Setúbal e parte da de Beja ainda poderão ter alguma surpresa, a célula da costa de Lisboa ressuscitou.



Neste tipo de entradas é mais complicado as trovoadas chegarem mais ao Interior, aqui para Bragança é muito improvável haver trovoadas com este evento, nem estou à espera disso  

--------------------------------------------------------

Vai chovendo por aqui, agora mais fraco, o nosso companheiro *Z13* amealhou até ao momento 3mm , a estação da ESA-IPB que me serve habitualmente de referência está off ...


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Out 2013 às 23:53)

MSantos disse:


> Está frio ai, provavelmente querias dizer 19ºC certo?



ya pois é  era 19ºC... faill


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Out 2013 às 23:58)

acabou de cair um valente aguaceiro forte por aqui... agora tudo bem mais calmo, sigo com 16.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Out 2013 às 00:04)

Chuva moderada e 16.4ºc. Ainda pensei que a célula de Lisboa aqui chegasse, mas parece estar a deslocar-se para Castelo Branco.


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2013 às 00:12)

ricardop120 disse:


> ya pois é  era 19ºC... faill




Acontece aos melhores 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Em Bragança continua a chover mas agora com menos intensidade, veremos os acumulados que se alcançam durante a noite! 

Este é o meu ultimo post neste seguimento durante os próximos dias, amanha rumo ao Ribatejo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (19 Out 2013 às 01:03)

Trovoada aqui na Covilhã. Fez um flash audível há coisa de 2 minutos mas até agora mais nada.

Tem é chovido QB. Esta terra nunca desilude quanto a isso.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Out 2013 às 01:37)

Por aqui já não chove e acho que o evento terminou, são visíveis abertas. O evento despediu-se com uma forte chuvada das 00:16 às 00:30. Fraco evento no aspeto de trovoadas. Pode ser que o distrito de Castelo Branco ainda se safe


----------



## Albifriorento (19 Out 2013 às 01:51)

Aqui por Cb vai chovendo, pouca, mas caí. E vem acompanhada de trovoada, embora com um frequência baixa, o último que caíu foi o suficientemente forte para fazer o vidro da porta da varanda tremer com a deslocação do ar... As boas notícias é que ainda estava ao computador xD.


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Out 2013 às 02:20)

Segundo o Sat24 já troveja no norte do distrito de Bragança, alguém da zona confirma? Parece que Viseu está condenada a não ter trovoada por hoje.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2013 às 03:52)

Também choveu na região da serra da Estrela.

Das 0h às 1h UTC:
18,3mm - P.Douradas
17,5mm - Manteigas
15,6mm - Guarda

Mais a sul:
18,7mm - Pampilhosa da Serra, Fajão.

A estação amadora de Loriga terminou ontem o dia com 32,3mm e hoje vai com 30,7mm, ou seja 63mm em poucas horas.

------------------------

Da 1h às 2h UTC a Guarda somou mais *24,6mm*.


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2013 às 09:25)

Bom dia.

Céu com poucas nuvens e 12,6ºC. Mínima de 12,1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (19 Out 2013 às 09:46)

Dan disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Céu com poucas nuvens e 12,6ºC. Mínima de 12,1ºC.



Bom dia!

Agora está bem bonito, mas durante a noite tivemos um aguaceiro que me acordou!!! Acumulei *6mm* em 30 minutos!

A mínima pelos meus lados também andou pelos *12,6ºC*


----------



## Serrano (19 Out 2013 às 11:41)

15.2ºC no Sarzedo, agora com poucas nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2013 às 14:08)

Boas tardes.

O resumo da noite por aqui ,foram quatro patardos ,que fez estremecer a barraca toda e o meu baixinho fugiu para a cama dos donos  a tremer ,chuva continuamos há espera ,a manhã foi para regar o meu jardim,já estava tudo a pedir por socorro ,muitas nuvens e sol,com 21.0ºC e sol .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2013 às 17:45)

Boas,continua há espera ...é só nuvens para enganar o freguês ,tudo calmo e com 19.7ºC e nada se mexe .

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 22.1ºC.


----------



## panda (19 Out 2013 às 19:54)

Temperatura actual *16.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2013 às 20:39)

Boas,céu quase limpo e vento fraco,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Out 2013 às 21:19)

boas malta 

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, com um aguaceiro fraco durante a tarde. praticamente nao houve vento por aqui. 

os extremos de hoje são: 14.2ºC minima; 21.7ºC máxima

atualmente o céu esta nublado, não ha vento e sigo com 16.3ºC


----------



## panda (19 Out 2013 às 23:59)

Temperatura nos *14.7ºC*

Dados de hoje *13.8ºC* / *19.5ºC*

 acumulada *7.7mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Out 2013 às 00:58)

Chuva fraca com 15.8ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2013 às 11:46)

Bons dias .

Continua há espera ...muitas nuvens e agora por fim o sol aparecer muitas vezes ,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Out 2013 às 12:26)

Bons dias
Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *17.5ºC*


----------



## Serrano (20 Out 2013 às 14:35)

16.9ºC no Sarzedo, com algumas abertas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2013 às 16:05)

Boas ,muitas nuvens e sol ,com 20.8ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Out 2013 às 16:39)

Céu muito nublado
Temperatura *18.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2013 às 19:10)

Boas,algumas nuvens e vento fraco,com 17.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.0ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Out 2013 às 21:08)

boas noites 

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, com o sol sempre a marcar presença ate ao meio da tarde onde ficou praticamente encoberto chovendo ao final da tarde. não houve vento por aqui.

temperaturas: 

14.5ºC minima
22.7ºC máxima

atualmente o céu está encoberto, não há vento e sigo com 17.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2013 às 21:38)

Boas,tudo calmo com algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 16.2ºC.


----------



## panda (20 Out 2013 às 22:52)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura actual *16.7ºC*

Dados de hoje *12.2ºC* / *20.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2013 às 12:24)

Bom dia.

Afinal já choveu qualquer coisita agora pela manhã,não vi...só ouvi cair,não me apeteceu levantar-me ,estava-se melhor onde estava ,lá fora muitas nuvens e sol,por vezes ,com 17.2ºC.


----------



## panda (21 Out 2013 às 13:42)

Boas tardes 
Céu nublado 
Temperatura actual *15.7ºC*
 acumulada *2.2mm*


----------



## Z13 (21 Out 2013 às 14:13)

Por Bragança o dia é invernal mas com pouca precipitação, por agora!

Mínima de 12,5ºC.

Por agora *15,9ºC*.

Aguardemos pelo inicio da noite para vermos animação!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2013 às 14:42)

Boas,muitas nuvens e o vento a começar açelarar  ,com 19.1ºC.


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2013 às 15:40)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2013*

Boas tardes a todos....
Mais um evento se aproxima. Poderá cair em 12 horas cerca de 35 ml
vamos ver o que este evento vai dar..
Por Lamego dia muito nublado, a chuva deverá começar a cair para o fim do dia...
Temperatura atual - 17


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2013 às 18:41)

Boas,depois uma tarde de muitas nuvens e sem ...a primeira abrisse agora  com alguns aguaceiros,com 18.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 19.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Out 2013 às 19:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente encoberto, com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando. 
choveu um bocado entre as 16.30h ás 17.00h ate agora ainda não choveu. 
o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde, mas e uma coisa temporária pois vai e vem.

temperaturas: 

15.2ºC minima
21.9ºC máxima

atualmente esta tudo calmo, céu encoberto, agora sem vento e sigo com 18.3ºC

vamos la ver o que vai acontecer nas próximas horas, não acredito em nada extremo mas vamos la ver


----------



## Norther (21 Out 2013 às 20:52)

Boas noites estão 16.9ºC com céu muito nublado
vento fraco 2.7km/h do quadrante Sul 
52% HR
1012 hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2013 às 21:50)

Boas,tudo calmo com o céu muito nublado,com 17.9ºC.

Amanhã vou a Lisboa logo pela manhã,já estou a ver o filme ,espero que o grosso da chuva passe mais pela madrugada em direção a Lisboa,só tenho é que sair uma hora mais cedo,é sair pelas pelas 8h em vez das 9h,normalmente com tempo seco levo 2h 10m com uma paragem pelo meio e ainda vou para o centro da capital .


----------



## panda (21 Out 2013 às 22:16)

Continuação de céu nublado e o vento a aumentar. a espera da 
Temperatura *16.8ººC*
P 1012hpa


----------



## Norther (21 Out 2013 às 23:25)

esta chegar


----------



## joselamego (21 Out 2013 às 23:28)

Aqui por Lamego o vento começa a soprar mais forte e a chuva a cair com maior intensidade....
Temperatura atual - 15
Vamos ver a quantidade de precipitação que vai cair durante a noite....


----------



## Norther (21 Out 2013 às 23:58)

Ja chove com uma temperatura de 16.4ºC 
vento de sul
55% HR
1012hpa
0.2 mm


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2013 às 02:26)

chegou a chuva por aqui, cai moderada mas pingos grossos, sem vento sem trovoada... sigo com 16.ºC


----------



## Z13 (22 Out 2013 às 09:11)

Bom dia!

Choveu bem por aqui durante a noite!  Um pouco mais do que o esperado! 

Desde as 23h recolhi *30,5mm* 

A temperatura tem baixado paulatinamente, com a mínima a ser atingida há poucos minutos, nos 11,8ºC


----------



## panda (22 Out 2013 às 09:44)

Bons dias 
Temperatura actual *14.6ºC*
Céu nublado e vento fraco
 acumulada hoje até ao momento *32.7mm*


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2013 às 09:44)

Z13 disse:


> Desde as 23h recolhi *30,5mm*



Choveu bem esta noite.


Por agora, céu nublado, algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais altas da cidade e 12,2ºC. A mínima ficou em 11,9ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Out 2013 às 12:17)

Por aqui chove a potes


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2013 às 13:10)

A estação do spiritmind, na Covilhã, já recolheu *83mm* hoje!

Na webcam do meteocovilha, nas Penhas da Saúde, vê-se tudo bem regado.


----------



## panda (22 Out 2013 às 13:32)

A pouco caiu mais uma boa rega
 acumulada *40.0mm*
Temperatura actual *15.7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2013 às 14:28)

Boas tardes a todos,
Aqui por Lamego, uma noite de chuva continua... mas moderada...
Muito vento...
Durante este dia, o tempo tem estado com abertas e aguaceiros.
Temperatura atual - 16
Lá para quinta poderá vir novamente chuva mais intensa....


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2013 às 16:41)

Tarde em que o sol vai alternado com períodos de céu muito nublado e até alguma chuva. 15,5ºC por agora.
________________________

Observei hoje algo que não me parece muito normal nesta altura do ano, uma magnólia em floração. Talvez resultado do calor que ainda se faz sentir.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Out 2013 às 18:14)

Chuva muito forte de momento. Estas células do radar são pequeninas mas bem constituídas. Entretanto faz-se também sentir vento moderado a forte com 15.9ºc.


----------



## Névoa (22 Out 2013 às 18:38)

Dan disse:


> Tarde em que o sol vai alternado com períodos de céu muito nublado e até alguma chuva. 15,5ºC por agora.
> ________________________
> 
> Observei hoje algo que não me parece muito normal nesta altura do ano, uma magnólia em floração. Talvez resultado do calor que ainda se faz sentir.



Não sou muito versada nisso, mas acho que as magnólias florescem no final do inverno, o que faz disso um evento deveras estranho!


----------



## panda (22 Out 2013 às 19:15)

Céu parcialmente nublado
Temperatura actual *15.2ºC*
 acumulada *40.5mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Out 2013 às 21:03)

boas

por aqui dia de períodos de chuva, principalmente da parte de manha, porque de tarde quase não choveu... 
o vento soprou fraco a moderado durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

17.1ºC minima
20.6ºC máxima

atualmente o céu está muito nublado, vento fraco e sigo com 17.1ºC


----------



## João Pedro (22 Out 2013 às 21:39)

Névoa disse:


> Não sou muito versada nisso, mas acho que as magnólias florescem no final do inverno, o que faz disso um evento deveras estranho!


Há várias espécies de magnólia; as asiáticas de folha caduca,_ magnolia denudata, stellata, soulangeana_, etc, que florescem no inverno e final de inverno e estas das fotografias, _magnolia grandiflora_, de folha perene e originárias do sul dos EUA que florescem no início do verão. Vê-las a florir quase em novembro é algo realmente inédito e que nunca tinha visto antes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2013 às 22:00)

Boas,a chuva toda caiu de noite até madrugada...acabei de chegar de Lisboa sem nunca apanhar com chuva ida e volta,por lá só vi cair um forte aguaceiro pelas 12h e 30m,até estava por lá de tarde quente,por aqui tudo calmo com algumas nuvens,com 15.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.7ºC / 19.9ºC e 19.9mm.


----------



## Norther (22 Out 2013 às 22:08)

AnDré disse:


> A estação do spiritmind, na Covilhã, já recolheu *83mm* hoje!
> 
> Na webcam do meteocovilha, nas Penhas da Saúde, vê-se tudo bem regado.




Grande rega na Covilhã, na minha Auriol registou 44.0 mm a 4km sensivelmente da Covilhã.
Neste momento estão 15.0ºC
vento fraco de Sul 2.2km/h
56% HR
1012hpa


----------



## panda (23 Out 2013 às 16:12)

Boas tardes
Já  começou a  acumulados já em pouco tempo *2.7mm*
Temperatura *16.4ºC*


----------



## Dan (23 Out 2013 às 20:34)

Chove com 14ºC por aqui.

Mais um dia com alguma chuva e valores de temperatura acima do normal para esta época: 

Extremos de hoje: 12,3ºC / 17,8ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2013 às 20:44)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente de céu nublado, tornando-se encoberto ao meio da tarde, cairam alguns aguaceiros. houve algum vento da parte da tarde. 

temperaturas: 

17.7ºC minima
22.2ºC máxima

atuais: 
céu muito nublado não chove no momento, vento sopra muito fraquinho e sigo com 17.7ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Out 2013 às 21:38)

Sinceramente até agora o alerta amarelo do IPMA para Viseu não se justifica, a chuva foi moderada no período das 16h/16:30 e também junto às 18h. Veremos se as condições mudam, mas sigo sem chuva e com vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (23 Out 2013 às 21:52)

Tem chovido moderado por Bragança.

Acumulei *8,6mm* em 90 minutos!

Estão *12,8ºC* e os extremos ficaram em 12,0ºC e em 17,9ºC.

A madrugada promete mais!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2013 às 21:52)

Boas ,por aqui chove torrencialmente ...cheguei agora do Porto,boa receção com esta chuva por lá começou a chover por volta das 16h,pela viagem apanhei alguns períodos de chuva por vezes moderada,com 16.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.5ºC / 19.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2013 às 22:09)

Continua em força  a ,as nuvens mais compactas estão a vir pelo Tejo acima e parte sul ,com 16.3ºC.


----------



## panda (23 Out 2013 às 22:12)

Temperatura *15.9ºC*
Céu nublado 
 acumulada *5.5mm*


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Out 2013 às 23:14)

O ipma atualizou os avisos para o distrito de Viseu para laranja  vamos la ver o que la vem


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2013 às 08:55)

Bom dia

Chuva fraca, 13,3ºC e a base das nuvens que mal deixa ver as zonas mais altas da cidade.


----------



## Z13 (24 Out 2013 às 09:19)

Por Bragança a chuva só começou ao inicio da manhã, mas já acumulou *3mm*.

A temperatura está nos *13,4ºC* que representam a mínima do dia, até agora!


----------



## joselamego (24 Out 2013 às 09:35)

Bom dia
Aqui por Lamego, dia de chuva moderada....
temperatura atual 14
mínima de 13
Está um autêntico dia de outono


----------



## Z13 (24 Out 2013 às 12:26)

Chove sem parar há 5 horas... *18,8mm* recolhidos. 

Estão *14,9ºC*


----------



## invent (24 Out 2013 às 12:34)

Tem estado a chover a manhã toda por estes lados, agora cai com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2013 às 12:54)

Boa tarde.

Por Viseu tem estado a chover moderado a forte toda a manhã, sem interrupção, pelo menos desde as 8h30. O vento está fraco a moderado.


----------



## Z13 (24 Out 2013 às 14:14)

*33,5mm*

Por aqui já ultrapassamos os valores de 3ª feira! E ainda deve cair durante mais uma hora...


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Out 2013 às 14:17)

Pedro disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Por Viseu tem estado a chover moderado a forte toda a manhã, sem interrupção, pelo menos desde as 8h30. O vento está fraco a moderado.



Aqui por CB é práticamente um copy paste do que disseste, a diferença é que por agora parou de chover.

Céu nublado, nuvens cinzentas a este com uma rotação sul-este (origem e direcção das nuvens) céu menos carregado a oeste e norte.


----------



## Z13 (24 Out 2013 às 15:06)

Por cá a chuva intensa fez os primeiros estragos na zona histórica:









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Out 2013 às 16:17)

Chuva moderada ao longo da manhã, mas desde a hora de almoço que sempre que chove, é com grande intensidade e as rajadas são mais fortes. De momento chuva fraca e vento fraco a moderado. Creio que vi mammatus pelas 13:30h a este, mas dissiparam-se com alguma rapidez.


----------



## Mix (24 Out 2013 às 16:39)

Pessoal da zona de Castelo Branco, preparem-se que vai muita animação a caminho


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Out 2013 às 16:51)

Mix disse:


> Pessoal da zona de Castelo Branco, preparem-se que vai muita animação a caminho



Epá, isto tá um pouco aborrecido por aqui  .

Céu muito nublado (na realidade é quase de noite, escureceu de um momento para o outro ) e começou agora a cair a primeira chuva desde sensivelmente as 3 da tarde.


----------



## Célia Salta (24 Out 2013 às 16:58)

Mix disse:


> Pessoal da zona de Castelo Branco, preparem-se que vai muita animação a caminho




boas mix aqui para a zona da serta achas q chega ca alguma coisa?


----------



## Mjhb (24 Out 2013 às 16:58)

Boa tarde.

A chuva continua, mas agora em regime de períodos de chuva, fortes, mesmo muito forte, com vento forte acompanhado, um verdadeiro temporal. Se a frente ainda está para vir, Jesus!

Há pouco, ia a caminho de casa, tudo calmo, e em coisa de 20 segundos, escurece derrepende, cai um aguaceiros fortíssimo, com a chuva de lado, ficam as ruas como que rios, em plena cidade. 

Atual 16,2ºC e 59,2mm.


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Out 2013 às 17:19)

Chuva a aumentar a intensidade, vento que me parece que sopra de Oeste (posso estar errado, mas não consigo perceber de onde sopra, oriento-me pela direcção da chuva) vento a aumentar a intensidade. Continua muito escuro por aqui. Em suma, nada de muito anormal.


----------



## Mix (24 Out 2013 às 17:28)

celia salta disse:


> boas mix aqui para a zona da serta achas q chega ca alguma coisa?



O grosso da percipitação está a passar toda a Este da Sertã, para a zona de Castebo Branco, portanto não contes com grande animação para essa zona, pelo menos nas próximas horas..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2013 às 17:57)

Boas ...por aqui têm sido toda a noite e todo o dia de torneira aberta ,ainda há bocado até deitava fumo ,até ás 16h  vai com 51.1mm...boa rega ,com 16.0ºC e continua a .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2013 às 18:57)

Boas,ainda muitas nuvens e mais calmo na chuva ,até ás 17h com 58.1mm...neste momento não chove,com 15.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.4ºC / 17.7ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Out 2013 às 19:19)

Bom acho que aqui por Tondela agora só aguaceiros esporádicos, estarei enganado? Toda aquela precipitação a sul não me parece que vá cruzar zonas de Viseu. Entretanto o céu está nublado com algumas abertas e o vento é nulo ou fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2013 às 19:39)

Por aqui voltou há carga  a .


----------



## Nickname (24 Out 2013 às 19:57)

Muito tem chovido, torrentes de água por todo o lado durante a tarde, agora acalmou, chega mesmo a parar por vezes.
Viseu hoje já vai nos 70mm, e mais de 200mm desde 1 de Outubro.

1117mm desde o inicio do ano, faltam apenas 85mm para se atingir a média.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2013 às 20:24)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de chuva moderada durante praticamente toda a manha. de tarde a coisa ficou mais calma, mas entre as 16h e as 17h foi uma hora de diluvio chuva forte acompanhada de uma ventania brutal... 

temperaturas: 

15.6ºC minima
18.3ºC máxima

atuais: esta tudo calmo, céu muito nublado vento sopra fraquinho e sigo com 16.5ºC


----------



## ACalado (24 Out 2013 às 20:54)

Acumulados de precipitação no dia de hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2013 às 21:31)

Boas,céu muito nublado,ainda aguaceiros ,até ás 20h acumulou 64.7mm ,com 16.5ºC.

Estes últimos 3 dias vai já vai nos 100.6mm.


----------



## panda (24 Out 2013 às 23:13)

Temperatura actual *15.7ºC*
 acumulada *39.0mm*
Céu nublado e vento fraco


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2013 às 23:50)

spiritmind disse:


> Acumulados de precipitação no dia de hoje.



Boa noite.

Estive a consultar os dados da tua estação e há um dado que me levantou dúvidas.
Pelas *7.25h* o acumulado estava em 28,2 mm. 5 minutos após (7.30h) o acumulado saltou para os 56,9 mm, um salto de 28,7 mm.
Não haverá um erro nos dados? 28,7 mm em 5 minutos faz-me pensar num dilúvio de consequências graves pela montanha abaixo.


----------



## panda (25 Out 2013 às 00:00)

Voltou a


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2013 às 00:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Estive a consultar os dados da tua estação e há um dado que me levantou dúvidas.
> Pelas *7.25h* o acumulado estava em 28,2 mm. 5 minutos após (7.30h) o acumulado saltou para os 56,9 mm, um salto de 28,7 mm.
> Não haverá um erro nos dados? 28,7 mm em 5 minutos faz-me pensar num dilúvio de consequências graves pela montanha abaixo.




Também tenho duvidas e acho que ja não é de agora, embora tenha uma Auriol e esteja a 4km sensivelmente em linha reta eu ainda não passei dos 45mm por dia e o Panda tambem anda rondar esses valores e olho para a estação do Spiritmind e vejo acumulados da ordem dos 80mm acho que poderá ter algum erro, que dizes Spiritmind?


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2013 às 01:05)

Por aqui vai chovendo bem, pena o meu pluviometro não estar a transmitir desde ontem 

temperatura 14.5ºC
vento fraco 0.4km/h de Sul
71% HR
1012hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2013 às 12:11)

Bom dia .

Muitas nuvens e sem sol ...não chove,com 16.5ºC.

Resumo de ontem...foi de 65.8mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2013 às 15:26)

Boas,já algum tempo com aguaceiros ...trovoada ao largo .


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Out 2013 às 15:26)

Boas por aqui uma bela chuvada acompanhada de trovoada 
Agora td mais calmo, com ceu nublado


----------



## panda (25 Out 2013 às 16:23)

Por aqui chove e alguns trovões dispersos 
Temperatura actual *14.1ºC*
 acumulada *6.7mm*


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2013 às 17:20)

A 1 km de ti Panda agora registo 13.5ºC com céu muito nublado mas sem precipitação, vento do quadrante sul fraco.


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2013 às 17:36)

Tivemos uma tarde animada na Beira Baixa


----------



## panda (25 Out 2013 às 18:15)

ta fresco-te *12.6ºC* 
 acumulada *7.2ºC*
já estou farto das aranhas construir-em teias no meu RS


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2013 às 19:00)

Boas,entre as 16/17h...foi mesmo de torneira toda aberta ,com trovoada ,continua o céu muito nublado e aguaceiros,a temperatura já se nota que é para descer,com 12.0ºC...mínima do dia.

Dados de hoje 11.1ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Out 2013 às 19:43)

Bom céu muito nublado por cumulus congestus com pequeníssimas abertas, temperatura nos 15.1ºC, vento fraco. Tem sido um tempo morto desde o fim da tarde de ontem, estou a ver uma célula no radar que se prolonga até Lisboa, mas não sei se chega a Tondela com ''força'' suficiente para dar origem a trovoada, que vos parece? Talvez passe de raspão.


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2013 às 20:16)

Céu nublado e 13,5ºC.

Os extremos do dia por aqui: 10,9ºC / 16,5ºC.

Hoje, ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Célia Salta (25 Out 2013 às 21:16)

hoje ja tive direito a uma trovoada que ate a casa tremia, agora vejo mais , para baixo que se as nuvens mantiverem a rota de a tarde, serei presenteada com duas num dia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2013 às 22:01)

Boas,nuvens,muitas estrelas e aguaceiros ...tudo ao mesmo tempo ,com 11.9ºC e 11.0mm de .


----------



## PedroNTSantos (25 Out 2013 às 22:58)

Norther disse:


> Também tenho duvidas e acho que ja não é de agora, embora tenha uma Auriol e esteja a 4km sensivelmente em linha reta eu ainda não passei dos 45mm por dia e o Panda tambem anda rondar esses valores e olho para a estação do Spiritmind e vejo acumulados da ordem dos 80mm acho que poderá ter algum erro, que dizes Spiritmind?



Por outro lado, a EMA do aeródromo registou 60mm, ou seja, no mesmo dia, num raio de poucos km, existem valores significativamente diferentes; assim sendo, não descartando a possibilidade de haver efetivamente algum problema no pluviómetro da estação do Spiritmind, não é de estranhar que esta estação tenha, em certas situações, valores de precipitação bem superiores a outras estações, como as vossas, na zona do Tortosendo.
Isto porque, apesar da distância em linha reta ser muito curta, a diferença de altitude é relativamente significativa; se consultares mapas que mostram os valores médios de precipitação na nossa região, verás que esta aumenta drasticamente, com o aumento da altitude, ao longo da encosta da serra.


----------



## ACalado (25 Out 2013 às 23:25)

Boas só agora deu para responder, quanto a precipitação das penhas ainda aceito que existam erros pois é uma wmr 100 e o pluviômetro esta sujeito a rajadas de vento e pode aumentar a precipitação quando abana dai ir colocar lá uma vue para acabar com as dúvidas. Agora quanto a da Covilhã penso que não exista erro algum não podemos estar a comparar uma Davis com uma Auriol pois a resolução do pluviômetro não tem nada a ver. E a EMA do aeródromo registou 60mm portanto não acho descabido o valor de precipitação aqui em cima.


----------



## panda (25 Out 2013 às 23:53)

Temperatura actual *11.6ºC*

Dados de hoje *11.ºC* / *17.3ºC*

 acumulada *7.7ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Out 2013 às 23:57)

Aguaceiros fortes de momento com 14.4ºc.


----------



## panda (25 Out 2013 às 23:58)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas só agora deu para responder, quanto a precipitação das penhas ainda aceito que existam erros pois é uma wmr 100 e o pluviômetro esta sujeito a rajadas de vento e pode aumentar a precipitação quando abana dai ir colocar lá uma vue para acabar com as dúvidas. Agora quanto a da Covilhã penso que não exista erro algum não podemos estar a comparar uma Davis com uma Auriol pois a resolução do pluviômetro não tem nada a ver. E a EMA do aeródromo registou 60mm portanto não acho descabido o valor de precipitação aqui em cima.



Estive a consultar os dados da tua estação e há um dado que me levantou dúvidas.
Pelas 7.25h o acumulado estava em 28,2 mm. 5 minutos após (7.30h) o acumulado saltou para os 56,9 mm, um salto de 28,7 mm.
Não haverá um erro nos dados? 28,7 mm em 5 minutos faz-me pensar num dilúvio de consequências graves pela montanha abaixo.


----------



## panda (25 Out 2013 às 23:59)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Por outro lado, a EMA do aeródromo registou 60mm, ou seja, no mesmo dia, num raio de poucos km, existem valores significativamente diferentes; assim sendo, não descartando a possibilidade de haver efetivamente algum problema no pluviómetro da estação do Spiritmind, não é de estranhar que esta estação tenha, em certas situações, valores de precipitação bem superiores a outras estações, como as vossas, na zona do Tortosendo.
> Isto porque, apesar da distância em linha reta ser muito curta, a diferença de altitude é relativamente significativa; se consultares mapas que mostram os valores médios de precipitação na nossa região, verás que esta aumenta drasticamente, com o aumento da altitude, ao longo da encosta da serra.



Estive a consultar os dados da tua estação e há um dado que me levantou dúvidas.
Pelas 7.25h o acumulado estava em 28,2 mm. 5 minutos após (7.30h) o acumulado saltou para os 56,9 mm, um salto de 28,7 mm.
Não haverá um erro nos dados? 28,7 mm em 5 minutos faz-me pensar num dilúvio de consequências graves pela montanha abaixo.


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2013 às 00:00)

panda disse:


> Estive a consultar os dados da tua estação e há um dado que me levantou dúvidas.
> Pelas 7.25h o acumulado estava em 28,2 mm. 5 minutos após (7.30h) o acumulado saltou para os 56,9 mm, um salto de 28,7 mm.
> Não haverá um erro nos dados? 28,7 mm em 5 minutos faz-me pensar num dilúvio de consequências graves pela montanha abaixo.



Mas estas a falar em que estação a da Covilhã ou das Penhas ?


----------



## panda (26 Out 2013 às 00:26)

spiritmind disse:


> Mas estas a falar em que estação a da Covilhã ou das Penhas ?


Na da Covilhã.
Já de verão tiveste precipitação sem chover e isso da k pensar.Eu sei k é uma boa estação meteorológica mas pode haver algum erro com o pluviômetro.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2013 às 00:37)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, com algumas abertas da parte da manha. 
de tarde esteve sempre encoberto. 

temperaturas: 20.7ºC máxima
                    13.8ºC minima

atualmente estou em Gouveia desde as 19h, esta tudo calmo, caiu um aguaceiro forte a coisa de meia hora nao ha vento e sigo com 12.1ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2013 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Nevoeiro e 9,6ºC. Mínima de 9,5ºC até ao momento.


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2013 às 11:19)

panda disse:


> Na da Covilhã.
> Já de verão tiveste precipitação sem chover e isso da k pensar.Eu sei k é uma boa estação meteorológica mas pode haver algum erro com o pluviômetro.



Mas isso no Verão  foi um problema no pluviômetro que foi substituído por um totalmente novo em garantia, na altura apontei esse facto. Uma coisa é certa não ando a regar a Davis com a mangueira  A precipitação aqui junto a encosta será sempre superior. Agora se a vossa precipitação recolhida é inferior também podemos pensar que os pluviômetros não tem a definição de recolha de 0.2mm mas sim de 1mm.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2013 às 12:20)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas só agora deu para responder, quanto a precipitação das penhas ainda aceito que existam erros pois é uma wmr 100 e o pluviômetro esta sujeito a rajadas de vento e pode aumentar a precipitação quando abana dai ir colocar lá uma vue para acabar com as dúvidas. Agora quanto a da Covilhã penso que não exista erro algum não podemos estar a comparar uma Davis com uma Auriol pois a resolução do pluviômetro não tem nada a ver. E a EMA do aeródromo registou 60mm portanto não acho descabido o valor de precipitação aqui em cima.



A minha dúvida não é tanto na precipitação que a Covilhã acumula, que àquela altitude já deve rondar os 1700mm anuais, mas a "pouca" precipitação acumulada nas Penhas da Saúde. Tenho reparado que a estação por vezes está off, e isso pode fazer que a mesma não conte toda a precipitação.
Vais lá pôr uma Davis Vue, é? Boa!!



panda disse:


> Estive a consultar os dados da tua estação e há um dado que me levantou dúvidas.
> Pelas 7.25h o acumulado estava em 28,2 mm. 5 minutos após (7.30h) o acumulado saltou para os 56,9 mm, um salto de 28,7 mm.
> Não haverá um erro nos dados? 28,7 mm em 5 minutos faz-me pensar num dilúvio de consequências graves pela montanha abaixo.



Quanto a isso, Panda, acho que o erro não é da estação, mas do WU.

Ora repara:







Depois das 8h51 o evoluir da precipitação voltou ao "normal".


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2013 às 13:17)

AnDré disse:


> A minha dúvida não é tanto na precipitação que a Covilhã acumula, que àquela altitude já deve rondar os 1700mm anuais, mas a "pouca" precipitação acumulada nas Penhas da Saúde. Tenho reparado que a estação por vezes está off, e isso pode fazer que a mesma não conte toda a precipitação.
> Vais lá pôr uma Davis Vue, é? Boa!!
> 
> 
> ...



Sim Andre a estação das Penhas foi colocada tipo "experiência" para ver como se comportava a uma altitude superior, muitas das vezes fica offline devido aos problemas de Internet, falta sim o registo de muita precipitação que caiu ao longo do mês. Outra coisa que já reparei nela foi em dias com muita chuva e humidade a temperatura começa a subir  Assim em breve terei uma Davis sim lá em cima  Quanto a Davis da Covilhã continuo a afirmar que nada de anormal de passou, caso isso acontece-se era a primeira pessoa a reportar esse facto pois se gosto de dados fiáveis não andava a investir em estações DAVIS, aconselho assim a seguirem os dados da estação em http://www.meteocovilha.com/ e não no wunderground.

Abraços


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2013 às 13:41)

spiritmind disse:


> Sim Andre a estação das Penhas foi colocada tipo "experiência" para ver como se comportava a uma altitude superior, muitas das vezes fica offline devido aos problemas de Internet, falta sim o registo de muita precipitação que caiu ao longo do mês. Outra coisa que já reparei nela foi em dias com muita chuva e humidade a temperatura começa a subir  Assim em breve terei uma Davis sim lá em cima  Quanto a Davis da Covilhã continuo a afirmar que nada de anormal de passou, caso isso acontece-se era a primeira pessoa a reportar esse facto pois se gosto de dados fiáveis não andava a investir em estações DAVIS, aconselho assim a seguirem os dados da estação em http://www.meteocovilha.com/ e não no wunderground.
> 
> Abraços



Também reparei nisso da temperatura, mas até pensei que devido às más condições atmosféricas, tinham posto o sensor dentro de casa. 


Mas já que falamos de temperaturas, hoje a mínima nas Penhas da Saúde foi de 3,7ºC. Bem fresco!


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2013 às 13:45)

AnDré disse:


> Também reparei nisso da temperatura, mas até pensei que devido às más condições atmosféricas, tinham posto o sensor dentro de casa.
> 
> 
> Mas já que falamos de temperaturas, hoje a mínima nas Penhas da Saúde foi de 3,7ºC. Bem fresco!



Sim hoje já foi bem fresco, vamos ver em pleno Inverno como será eheh, ela quando existe pouca humidade a temperatura fica normal mas quando chove muito a temperatura passa-se  Por agora 10.5ºc


----------



## Serrano (26 Out 2013 às 15:27)

15.1ºC no Sarzedo, com um despique interessante entre o sol e as nuvens...


----------



## panda (26 Out 2013 às 17:51)

Depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro a tarde foi de sol com poucas nuvens
Temperatura *16.8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Out 2013 às 18:00)

boas

por Gouveia o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, com o sol quentinho depois de uma manha fria. 
não houve vento por aqui. 

temperaturas: 

8.8ºC minima
19.0ºC máxima

atualmente o céu está pouco nublado, não ha vento e sigo já com 16.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2013 às 20:26)

Boas,hoje o dia foi para secar ...depois de alguns dias molhados ,muito nevoeiro pela manhã e muito sol o resto do dia ,bom dia para o passeio,abala a chuva e começam a vir as noites mais frescas ...tudo calmo com 12.6ºC e a noite muito húmida.

Dados de hoje 10.1ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2013 às 21:36)

Tudo calmo ...nada se mexe ,noite húmida com 12.0ºC.


----------



## panda (26 Out 2013 às 23:31)

Temperatura *11.2ºC*

Dados de hoje *9.6ºC* / *19.4ºC*


----------



## panda (27 Out 2013 às 10:03)

Bons dias
Nevoeiro sobre a cova da beira
Temperatura actual *10.2ºC*
Mínima desta madrugada *7.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2013 às 11:10)

Bom dia .

Depois de algum nevoeiro residual...o sol já tomou conta do resto ,tudo calmo  e com 17.8ºC .


----------



## Serrano (27 Out 2013 às 11:51)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 14.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2013 às 12:10)

Sol e com 19.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2013 às 12:38)

Bom dia

Céu com algumas nuvens e 15,1ºC.

Manhã de céu muito nublado e uma mínima de 7,6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2013 às 17:01)

Boas,o sol já fugir no horizonte ...depois de um dia em cheio com sol ,com 19.5ºC e nada se mexe 

Dados de hoje 9.9ºC / 21.2ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Out 2013 às 19:16)

Tarde pouco nublada por alguns cirros e atualmente 14.2ºc. Curiosamente a temperatura mínima daqui e da estação de Viseu (cidade) foi mais baixa que a do aeródromo, com 8.5ºc aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2013 às 19:45)

Boas,tudo calmo sem nada a mexer ,com 15.8ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Out 2013 às 21:24)

Temperatura actual *15ºC*

Dados de hoje *7.4ºC* / *21.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2013 às 21:24)

Continua tudo calmo ...com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2013 às 21:46)

Extremos de hoje: 7,6ºC / 17,0ºC

Um dia com valores já próximos do normal para esta altura do ano.

Por agora 11ºC.


----------



## Z13 (27 Out 2013 às 23:21)

De facto, um dia bem mais fresco do que os últimos!

A temperatura variou entre os 7,7ºC e os 18,9ºC.

Neste momento estão *8,1ºC*... à espera da chuvinha...


----------



## panda (27 Out 2013 às 23:35)

Temperatura nos *10.9ºC*


----------



## Z13 (28 Out 2013 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Tempo cinzento por Bragança, com aguaceiros fracos, por vezes moderados, desde o inicio da manhã.

Ainda só recolhemos *4mm*. Um pouco abaixo do previsto pelo GFS...

A mínima ficou em 7,7ºC, registados antes da entrada da precipitação.

Por agora, *11,9ºC*.


----------



## panda (28 Out 2013 às 10:38)

Bons dias
Temperatura nos *11.3ºC*
ja esteve a  de momento céu nublado
 acumulada *4.0mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2013 às 12:00)

Bom dia.

O dia por aqui está cinzentão ....já esteve com melhor aspeto para chover ,ainda nada de ,com 14.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2013 às 13:59)

Boas,o tempo continua cinzento e sem chuva ...tudo calmo sem vento ,com 15.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2013 às 17:02)

Boas,a neblusidade continua e passou-se o dia todo sem cair uma pinga ,com 15.1ºC e algum vento de WNW.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 16.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Out 2013 às 18:48)

Boa noite!

Por Viseu, o dia foi marcado por uma manhã algo chuvosa, com uma acumulação de 4,0mm. pela tarde o céu esteve encoberto, sempre com uma brisa bem fresquinha, e mais para o entardecer abriu um pouco a oeste, mostrando uns raios difusos de sol, já a pôr.

Atual 11,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2013 às 19:07)

Um dia de Outono.

Alguma chuva de manhã e o 1º dia da temporada com máxima inferior a 15ºC. 

Extremos de hoje: 8,8ºC / 14,0ºC


----------



## dj_teko (28 Out 2013 às 19:42)

Boas malta, como estamos pela serra de neve ja se ve alguma coisa, é que vou ai no prox fim de semana, obg.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2013 às 20:09)

dj_teko disse:


> Boas malta, como estamos pela serra de neve ja se ve alguma coisa, é que vou ai no prox fim de semana, obg.



Ainda é muito cedo para se pensar em neve!!! ainda mais a acumular por dias!! impensável com o tempo que temos tido e iremos ter nas próximas semanas.


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Out 2013 às 20:38)

boas

por aqui o dia começou chuvosa depois aliviando ao longo do dia. praticamente não houve vento. 
esqueci-me do sensor externo que mede a temperatura em Gouveia 
não tenho os valores das temperaturas já que só la vou agora dia 10 de novembro. tenho um termômetro de mercúrio que marca agora 12.4ºC céu nublado com as estrelas visíveis...


----------



## Dan (28 Out 2013 às 21:08)

Esta noite a temperatura está a cair a bom ritmo. É bem provável que a próxima madrugada registe a mínima deste Outubro. Por agora a apenas 2 décimas do mínimo desta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2013 às 21:13)

Boas,a noite já vai refrescando com vento de NW,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## panda (28 Out 2013 às 21:48)

Céu já estrelado 
Temperatura actual *10.2ºC*

Dados de hoje *7.4ºC* / *16.2ºC*

Chuva acumulada hoje *4.0mm*


----------



## Norther (28 Out 2013 às 23:10)

Boas noites, neste momento 8.0ºC com céu estrelado e vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## panda (28 Out 2013 às 23:40)

Esta noite promete ser
Temperatura nos *8.6ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Out 2013 às 23:54)

8.0ºc e céu limpo. Talvez chegue a uma mínima de 6ºc e qualquer coisa por estas bandas. A casa já vai arrefecendo


----------



## Nickname (29 Out 2013 às 00:16)

Hoje já acendi a lareira pela 1ª vez este Outono.

7.1ºC segundo o ipma ás 23 horas, entretanto Guarda e Montalegre já estavam abaixo dos 6ºC


----------



## Z13 (29 Out 2013 às 00:43)

Por Bragança 6,8*C. O vento ainda não permitiu uma boa inversão térmica... Pode ser que ainda caia mais uns 5 graus...


----------



## dj_teko (29 Out 2013 às 00:49)

miguel disse:


> Ainda é muito cedo para se pensar em neve!!! ainda mais a acumular por dias!! impensável com o tempo que temos tido e iremos ter nas próximas semanas.


 
Nas noticias falou em neve nas terras altas


----------



## Névoa (29 Out 2013 às 01:40)

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

dj_teko, veja este link (descuipem mas não posso fazer muito melhor, escrevo do tm)


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2013 às 11:07)

Bom dia

Por agora a manhã segue com muito sol, poucas nuvens e 11ºC.

Mínima de 5,5ºC (ainda nada de especial, mas a mais baixa deste Outubro até hoje).


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 11:40)

Boa minima em Miranda do Douro. 





_______

Gimonde terá tido quanto?
Qual é a diferença  entre Bragança e Gimonde em termos de temperaturas minimas,em noites de inversão?


----------



## Cadito (29 Out 2013 às 11:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa minima em Miranda do Douro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2,7 ºC segundo o IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 12:13)

Cadito disse:


> 2,7 ºC segundo o IPMA



Obrigado Cadito, mas não estou a perguntar isso.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2013 às 12:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Gimonde terá tido quanto?
> Qual é a diferença  entre Bragança e Gimonde em termos de temperaturas minimas,em noites de inversão?



Acho que já não existe lá nenhuma estação meteorológica, mas já existiu.

No dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983, quando a estação de Bragança registou -11,6ºC, uma estação que funcionava em Gimonde registou -15,6ºC. 

Em situações de inversão térmica são facilmente registadas diferenças de 3/4ºC.

Esta noite não foi favorável a inversões térmicas, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2013 às 12:47)

Dan disse:


> Acho que já não existe lá nenhuma estação meteorológica, mas já existiu.
> 
> No dia 12 de Fevereiro de 1983, quando a estação de Bragança registou -11,6ºC, uma estação que funcionava em Gimonde registou -15,6ºC.
> 
> ...



Obrigado Dan pela informação, então confirma-se que é um local mais frio, mesmo comparado com a zona baixa de Bragança.
Gimonde é interessante, a meu ver, as  inversões térmicas funcionam desta maneira.




Aquela junção de varias linhas de água, por norma, explica muito sobre a inversão e a respectiva intensidade da mesma.O ar frio vem de muitos locais, é todo despejado ali, para alem do ar que drena das vertentes claro.Até acho normal aqueles rios congelarem,dado que é um sitio onde as inversões aparentam ser potentes, pelo menos condições orográficas para tal não faltam.


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2013 às 13:25)

Boas tardes a todos.
Aqui por Lamego o dia acordou com algum chuvisco, mas que depois passou a céu limpo
Temperatura atual de 13 graus e céu parcialmente nublado....
Mínima de 6


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2013 às 14:33)

Boas tardes .

Esta madrugada e parte da manhã foi a mais fresca deste outono/inverno ...o dia é de muito sol e algum vento,com 17.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2013 às 15:29)

A tarde segue com sol, mas aumentou um pouco a nebulosidade. 13ºC por agora.


----------



## panda (29 Out 2013 às 16:45)

Céu limpo e vento fraco

Temperatura actual *13.4ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2013 às 17:14)

Boas,depois de uma tarde de sol ...a esta hora o sol já começa a escassear ,com 14.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.1ºC / 17.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Out 2013 às 18:57)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, hoje foi um dia de muito sol, algumas nuvens pela tarde, e vento fresco, fraco a moderado.

Atual 10,9°C e mínima de  6,7°C.


----------



## Norther (29 Out 2013 às 19:17)

Boas noites, foi um dia de belo sol 
registo 10.1ºC 
vento fraco do quadrante Oeste

Hoje:
mínima 6.4ºC
máxima 15.8ºC


----------



## panda (29 Out 2013 às 19:31)

Temperatura actual *10ºC*

Dados de hoje *7ºC* / *15.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2013 às 19:38)

Boas,céu limpo e uma brisa fresca ,com 12.1ºC.


----------



## Norther (29 Out 2013 às 19:46)

8.4ºC bela descida


----------



## Mjhb (29 Out 2013 às 21:00)

Continua a temperatura a cair. Esta temperatura agora tive-a ontem por volta das 22h... 
Natural, o céu está limpo e nem há vento agora...

Atual 10,1ºC, com máxima a rondar os 14,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2013 às 21:05)

Boas,algum vento e com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2013 às 21:16)

Céu limpo e 8,1ºC. 

Extremos de hoje: 5,5ºC / 13,7ºC

Esta deve ser a primeira noite com geadas, mais ou menos, generalizadas por aqui. A esta hora a temperatura já anda pelos 4ºC / 5ºC nas áreas mais favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio.


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Out 2013 às 21:53)

boas

por aqui o dai foi de céu pouco nublado com um leve nevoeiro durante a manha, com algum vento da parte da tarde, as 7h estavam 6.4ºC. 

atualmente está tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado ha alguma neblina a formar-se sobre o rio, não ha vento e sigo com 10.8ºC 

(temperatura de um termômetro de mercúrio)


----------



## panda (29 Out 2013 às 23:03)

Neste momento *8.3ºC*


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2013 às 07:06)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 2,5ºC por agora. Esta manhã já se vê alguma geada nos carros, aqui na minha rua. 

A estação da ESA regista -0,3ºC.


----------



## Z13 (30 Out 2013 às 09:27)

É mesmo assim Dan!

Na minha zona também já geou! A minha mínima foi de *0,2ºC*.

Por agora, o sol brilha bem forte a a temperatura já vai nos *5,9ºC*.


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2013 às 09:32)

Bom dia
Aqui por Lamego manhã fria
mínima de 4 graus
atual - 8
espera-se mais um dia de sol


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2013 às 11:09)

Bom dia!

Por Viseu, hoje promete mais um dia de sol, o vento está fraco a moderado. A manhã está bem fresquinha...

Atual 13,8ºC, com mínima de 5,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2013 às 11:46)

Bom dia.

Aproveitando este sol  e equipado há verão ...foi fazer um corte na relva do jardim,soube bem esta exposição ao sol ,céu limpo e vento muito fraco,com 16.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2013 às 14:34)

Boas,continuação para a tarde de sol quente...algum vento e com 18.0ºC.


----------



## panda (30 Out 2013 às 17:00)

Temperatura actual *13.6ºC*

Dados de hoje *5.1ºC* / *15.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2013 às 17:41)

Boas,limpo e algum vento de NWN,com 14.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 8.9ºC / 18.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2013 às 19:26)

Boas,vento de N e com 13.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Out 2013 às 20:26)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com uma manha fria o dia até foi agradável. não houve vento. 

atualmente está tudo calmo, não há vento e sigo com 10.6ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2013 às 21:37)

Boas,de momento algum vento de N e com 11.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (30 Out 2013 às 21:46)

A primeira vez, esta temporada, que tive de raspar a geada do carro.












Extremos de hoje: 1,9ºC / 12,9ºC


Por agora 6,6ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## panda (30 Out 2013 às 22:12)

Por agora *8.5ºC*


----------



## Norther (30 Out 2013 às 22:57)

Boas noites registo 7.5ºC com céu limpo e vento nulo
1024hpa
49% HR

temperaturas de hoje
máxima de 17.8ºC
mínima de 5.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 00:01)

Que grizo em Carrazeda de Ansiães. 
Esperemos que o vento se mantenha nulo.


----------



## AnDré (31 Out 2013 às 00:22)

Esta manhã, em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, os campos estavam assim:











Infelizmente não tinha nenhum termómetro comigo, mas estava um frio...


----------



## MSantos (31 Out 2013 às 00:48)

jonas_87 disse:


> Que grizo em Carrazeda de Ansiães.
> Esperemos que o vento se mantenha nulo.



Já é habitual de outros Invernos Carrazeda de Ansiães arrefecer mais cedo do que as estações circundantes, sendo muitas vezes é ultrapassada pelas estações mais a Norte e a maior altitude (Bragança, Montalegre, Miranda etc.) com o decorrer da madrugada onde a temperatura por vezes sobe nesta estação quando as outras continuam a descer.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2013 às 01:00)

MSantos disse:


> Já é habitual de outros Invernos Carrazeda de Ansiães arrefecer mais cedo do que as estações circundantes, sendo muitas vezes é ultrapassada pelas estações mais a Norte e a maior altitude (Bragança, Montalegre, Miranda etc.) com o decorrer da madrugada onde a temperatura por vezes sobe nesta estação quando as outras continuam a descer.



Sim, já acompanho algum tempo o ritmo de arrefecimento nocturno dessas estações. Essas subidas devem-se sempre ao vento, como a estação encontra-se numa pequena cova junto a Carrazeda, qualquer brisa faz a temperatura disparar. Quanto ao arrefecimento ser mais cedo, também estará relacionado com o facto da dita estacão estar localizada numa cova em altitude, possivelmente o ar(frio) fica mesmo aprisionado, e por consequência a temperatura desce a um ritmo brutal, já presenciei  casos semelhantes.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2013 às 11:01)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia cheio de sol e quente ,vento fraco com 16.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (31 Out 2013 às 11:22)

Bom dia!

Hoje havia muito mais gelo pela cidade, contudo a temperatura foi idêntica à de ontem...

Mínima de 0,3ºC. Ainda não foi desta que fomos aos negativos...


----------



## Z13 (31 Out 2013 às 11:27)

Já aqui ao lado na Puebla, é o que se vê...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2013 às 12:53)

Boas .

Ao sol continua quentinho ...sem vento com 18.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2013 às 14:21)

Boas ,muito sol quente e com 19.4ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Out 2013 às 16:50)

Hoje não se podia estar ao sol

Temperatura actual *15.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2013 às 18:36)

Boas,depois de uma tarde de muito sol,agora já vamos no arrefecimento noturno com 13.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 9.0ºC / 19.4ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Out 2013 às 18:40)

Temperatura actual *13.1ºC*

Dados de hoje  *5.2ºC* / *20.5ºC*


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2013 às 18:56)

Boa noite.

Por Viseu, o dia foi, mais uma vez, de carácter bem primaveril, com temperaturas frescas pela manhã, muito sol e tempo algo ameno à tarde, e descida acentuada ada temperatura após o pôr-do-sol.
A mínima foi de 5,0ºC e a máxima de 16,7ºC. O vento foi sempre fraco a moderado.

Atual 12,3ºC.


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2013 às 20:36)

Hoje foi mais um dia de geada, mas tal já não deve repetir-se amanhã. A esta hora a temperatura está bem mais alta que nas duas últimas noites. Por agora 9,6ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 1,5ºC / 14,3ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Out 2013 às 20:36)

Pedro disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Por Viseu, o dia foi, mais uma vez, de carácter bem primaveril, com temperaturas frescas pela manhã, muito sol e tempo algo ameno à tarde, e descida acentuada ada temperatura após o pôr-do-sol.
> A mínima foi de 5,0ºC e a máxima de 16,7ºC. O vento foi sempre fraco a moderado.
> ...



Curiosamente por estes lados, e que não é costume a temperatura desceu mais, atingindo os 3.8ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2013 às 20:39)

Boas,sem vento e com 12.1ºC.


----------



## panda (31 Out 2013 às 21:37)

Hoje a temperatura por aqui esta mais alta do que ontem a mesma hora

Temperatura *10.6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (1 Nov 2013 às 10:48)

Bom dia! Estou de volta ao Nordeste 

Por aqui temos céu encoberto e a ameaçar a chuva que ainda não chegou, a estação das ESA-IPB marca 10.5ºC.


----------

